# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  sexualni odgoj i edukacija (21. stoljece)

## stray_cat

http://www.udruga-grozd.hr/zdravstve...gradanima.html

 APEL HRVATSKIM GRAĐANIMA  	  Ispis   	  E-mail

Građanke i građani Republike Hrvatske!

U Hrvatskoj se, od školske godine 2006./07., za više razrede osnovnih te za srednje škole uvodi obvezni Zdravstveni odgoj. U javnosti se, osobito u medijima, najviše govori o „spolnom odgoju“ iako predviđeni zdravstveni odgoj obuhvaća i područja kvalitete života, kulture društvene komunikacije te prevencije ovisnosti i nasilničkog ponašanja. Prijedloge programa na natječaj Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa poslalo je trinaest ponuđača, među kojima i naša udruga Glas roditelja za djecu (GROZD). Povjerenstvo koje je Ministarstvo imenovalo za procjenu programa izdvojilo je kao najkvalitetnije upravo programe udruge GROZD, za osnovnu i za srednje škole, dok je za srednje škole izdvojen još jedan program.

Program udruge GROZD izradio je stručni tim od 22 autora, od sveučilišnih profesora do praktičara, profesora u školama. Program, uz vrlo jaku obrazovnu crtu, temeljenu na znanstvenim činjenicama, naglasak stavlja na odgojnu dimenziju, i to na odgoj za vrijednosti koje cijeni velika većina hrvatskih građana. Na području spolnosti većina roditelja želi svoje dijete uputiti u to da postoje trajne vrijednosti, da spolni odnos nije tek nešto za zabavu. Niti jedan roditelj sigurno ne želi da mu dijete postane žrtvom takvog trenda da pri svakom svojem „izlasku“ bude spremno ravnodušno mijenjati seksualnog partnera, bez obzira na eventualno korištenje nekog kontracepcijskog sredstva.

Program udruge GROZD je putem recenzija vrlo pozitivno ocijenilo devet naših vrhunskih stručnjaka iz svih zadanih područja. Uz to, program su vrlo pozitivnim ocijenili te mu pružili potporu predstavnici najvećih vjerskih zajednica (Katoličke Crkve, Srpske pravoslavne Crkve, Reformirane kršćanske kalvinske Crkve i Mešihata islamske zajednice). Sve to govori da nije riječ o nekim isključivo „crkvenim“ odnosno katoličkim stavovima, već o vrijednostima dobrim za svakog čovjeka bez obzira na religijsku pripadnost ili političko uvjerenje. Gdje je nastao problem?

Unatoč tome što je spomenuto Povjerenstvo ocijenilo program udruge GROZD kao najbolji, u ime tog istog Povjerenstva neki njegovi članovi ultimativno zahtijevaju od udruge GROZD radikalne promjene u dijelu programa koji govori o spolnosti. Međutim, uvažavanjem tih promjena taj bi program izgubio svoju autentičnost, od odgojnog bi postao tehnicistički program lišen svih odgojnih vrijednosti i sveo se na propagandu kontracepcije.

To se moglo i očekivati s obzirom da su ti isti članovi Povjerenstva ujedno suautori jednog drugog programa spolnog odgoja koji je Ministarstvo prošle godine odbilo zbog preliberalnog pristupa. U tom je programu, primjerice, uz izrazito naglašenu homoseksualnu propagandu i radikalizaciju pitanja „spola“ i „roda“ („spol“ je, prema tom programu, određen samo našim spolnim organima dok „rod“ možemo sami birati – npr. „zašto ne reći „Ja sam muškarac s vaginom“?), za jedanaestogodišnju djecu predviđena tema „normalizacije masturbacije“, a za trinaestogodišnju tema „pravo na seksualni užitak“ i vježbanje stavljanja prezervativa na mrkvu ili bananu. Prema njihovom programu brak nije ništa više do li „ograničavanje seksualnosti“.

Ne začuđuje stoga što te iste osobe sada kao članovi Povjerenstva od udruge GROZD zahtijevaju, primjerice, izbacivanje teme o značenju spolnog odnosa kao i teme o pravoj ljubavi te svih sadržaja o braku i obitelji (čak i temu o važnosti obiteljskog obroka u sklopu područja zdrave prehrane!). Zahtijevaju i da se iz osnovne škole izbaci tema u kojoj se mladima pomaže izgraditi sposobnost kritičkog osvrta prema stavovima i normama koje im nameću mediji.

Treba naglasiti da je u cijeloj ovoj situaciji oko spolnog odgoja u školama ozbiljno ugroženo pravo roditelja na prvenstvo u odgoju vlastite djece. Roditelji su prvi i najvažniji odgajatelji, odgajatelji s najvećom odgovornošću, ali i s najvećim pravima, što potvrđuje i Ustav RH: „Roditelji su dužni odgajati, uzdržavati i školovati djecu te imaju pravo i slobodu da samostalno odlučuju o odgoju djece“ (čl. 63.). To je dosljedno ugrađeno i u Obiteljski zakon RH, a potpuno je sukladno Konvenciji o pravima djeteta i Deklaraciji o ljudskim pravima. Roditelji stoga imaju pravo tražiti da odgoj u školi bude sukladan obiteljskom odgoju. Ne postoji niti je moguć nekakav „znanstveni - školski odgoj“ nasuprot „neznanstvenom – obiteljskom“, već je cilj skladan i cjelovit odgoj u kojem svi izvanobiteljski sadržaji upotpunjuju obiteljske.

Iako držimo da je naš program dobar za svu djecu, uvažavamo činjenicu da dio građana ne želi, pa i ne mora prihvatiti odgojne vrijednosti koje on promiče. Stoga udruga GROZD nema ništa protiv rješenja u kojemu bi postojala dva različita programa, tako da učenici i roditelji mogu između njih slobodno birati. Kao što mi uvažavamo činjenicu da postoje drugi i drugačiji, tako isto tražimo i uvažavanje činjenice da postoje oni koji žele odgoj za vrijednosti koje su ugrađene u naš program. Neprihvatljivo je da zbog otpora manjine većini budu uskraćene odgojne vrijednosti koje promiče naš program. Suprotno tom uvažavanju načela pluralnosti, u dijelu javnosti prisutni su vrlo snažni i glasni pritisci (prvenstveno od strane homoseksualnih i feminističkih udruga) protiv spomenutog roditeljskog prava izbora i utjecaja na školski odgoj svoje djece. Pri tome se često manipulira sadržajima pojedinih deklaracija i konvencija, a roditelje naziva „nekompetentnima“. Pod maskom „neutralnih informacija“ pokušava se svoj djeci nametnuti određeni sustav vrijednosti ili, bolje rečeno, nastoji ih se preodgojiti bez suglasnosti roditelja za neke druge stavove i poglede. Homoseksualne i feminističke udruge upravo su zbog odgojnih vrijednosti dramatično napale naš program, pozivajući se pri tome na netočne senzacionalističke napise koje su o programu prenijeli neki mediji.

Ovim pismom apeliramo na Vas, cijenjeni građani:
1) da podržite udrugu GROZD u nastojanju da njezin program Zdravstvenog odgoja ostane autentičan, cjelovit i odgojan te da kao takav bude ponuđen školama;
2) da podržite temeljno pravo roditelja na odgoj vlastite djece i da, shodno tome, Ministarstvo znanosti, obrazovanja i športa osigura roditeljima pravo na cjelovite informacije i slobodan izbor odgojnog programa u školi koji je sukladan obiteljskom i roditeljskom odgoju.

Potpisujući ovaj apel, svoju potporu mogu iskazati svi punoljetni građani Republike Hrvatske.
Unaprijed svima zahvaljujemo na potpori, a ujedno molimo sve koji to žele da nam pomognu u širenju apela i skupljanju što većeg broja potpisa.
Obrazac za potpise je u privitku.
Potpisi se šalju na adresu: Udruga GROZD, Zagrebačka cesta 190, 10090 Zagreb.
Za sve druge informacije možete nas kontaktirati, osim redovnom, i elektroničkom poštom na adresu info@udruga-grozd.hrOva email adresa je zaštićena od spam robota, nije vidljiva ako ste isključili Javascript .
Napominjemo da će potpisi biti predani Ministarstvu znanosti, obrazovanja i športa te da će o svemu biti obaviještena hrvatska javnost.

Udruga GROZD / Glas roditelja za djecu

U Zagrebu, 23. kolovoza 2006.

----------


## stray_cat

i kaj ak vam neki bolesnik ovo nametne kao program klincima u skoli?

----------


## Audrey

Ovaj apel su tak lukavo napisali, površnim čitanjem će se većina ljudi s njima složiti, jer se na prvi pogled zalažu za uspostavu pravih vrijednosti. A zapravo djeci žele uskratiti informacije koje im mogu spasiti život pod krinkom zaštite od nemorala, žele ih proglasiti čudovištima i bolesnicima ako se usude ispoljiti svoju seksualnost prije nego im neka institucija za to da zeleno svjetlo...

E pa nadam se da ću JA moći svojoj djeci dati prave i istinite informacije. Ne vjerujem da će moju kćer to što će se znati zaštititi od trudnoće i boleština motivirati da se upusti u seksualne odnose. Ne vjerujem da će moj sin postati homoseksualac ako mu kažem da ga radi toga neću prestati voljeti. Pogotovo što ću svojoj djeci osim o seksualnosti pričati i o ljubavi, bliskosti, poštivanju samih sebe i drugih, važnosti obitelji, i što je važnije nadam se da će primjer za to o čemu pričam svakodnevno moći doživjeti u svojoj obitelji. 
Taman da u školi dobiju sve istinite i važne informacije, mislim da nas roditelje to ne oslobađa odgovornosti da sa svojom djecom razgovaramo, pa i o spolnosti. Naravno da bih voljela da u školi ne sluša jedno a kod kuće drugo, i da se radi onoga što se u našoj kući čuje i podržava ne osjeća kao bijela vrana u usporedbi s onima koji će javno uvijek podržavati kojekakve 'grozdovske' stavove o moralu i normali (javno podržavati, ali da li i provoditi?).

----------


## pujica

evo malo i druge strane cijele priče

http://www.jutarnji.hr/kultura_i_ziv...hofer,57465.jl

i samo da znate - udruga Grozd je zapravo udruga Teen star čiji su programi izbačeni iz škola pa su se samo preimenovali u novu udrugu

----------


## MGrubi

o čemu oni to?!

pa moralne vrijednosti će djeca pokupiti iz kuće, od roditelja ili ulice,
a škola im treba dati samo znanstvene informacije
vjernici ionako idu na svoje vjeronauke ili sl, i u crkvu

ako većina Hrvata voli nogomet zar ga moram forsirati svom ditetu?

govore o roditeljskoj odgovornosti a onda istu prebacuju na teret školi?
a da uvedemo cenzuru na TV? ili novine koje spominju homoseksualnost i tako je reklamiraju?

----------


## babyface

Iskreno receno sretna sam sto moja djeca imaju predznanje
glede sexualnosti i sto su eto u mogućnosti uspostaviti ravnotezu,jer se bojim(barem sto se mlade tice) da bi imali problema tipa;"...ali tako su nam u skoli rekli..!!! "  :shock: 

Program koji masturbaciju naziva stetnom navikom, koji zagovara apstinenciju do braka, koji nas uvjerava da "ne postoji sigurna zaštita,osim u braku i sa bracnim partnerom", a da prilikom edukacije djecu treba razdvojiti na muske i zenske razrede... i slicno; dovodi u pitanje razum i sve ono sto su me godine skolovanja naucile!!
Tu nema mjesta promisljanju, po meni je ovo propagiranje crkvene doktrine.
I ne svida mi se ova osobna razina po kojoj se clana povjerenstva(alexandar štulhofer) proziva glede sukoba interesa, kao da covjek
mozga nema!

Za potpunu informaciju; povjerenstvo je u startu bilo informirano da je 
on napisao 2 recenzije prirucnika(od 6 postojecih) koje koristi udruga 
Forum.S druge strane prilikom glasovanja za program Forum; svi clanovi 
povjerenstva,osim jednog glasovali su za njega!
Dakle nije Štulhofer presudio.
Ne znam detalj o tome da li ce to biti obavezni predmet...
Je, malo me uzrujala ova tema  :Laughing:

----------


## Juroslav

> E pa nadam se da ću JA moći svojoj djeci dati prave i istinite informacije. Ne vjerujem da će moju kćer to što će se znati zaštititi od trudnoće i boleština motivirati da se upusti u seksualne odnose. Ne vjerujem da će moj sin postati homoseksualac ako mu kažem da ga radi toga neću prestati voljeti. Pogotovo što ću svojoj djeci osim o seksualnosti pričati i o ljubavi, bliskosti, poštivanju samih sebe i drugih, važnosti obitelji, i što je važnije nadam se da će primjer za to o čemu pričam svakodnevno moći doživjeti u svojoj obitelji. 
> Taman da u školi dobiju sve istinite i važne informacije, mislim da nas roditelje to ne oslobađa odgovornosti da sa svojom djecom razgovaramo, pa i o spolnosti.


Mogu samo potpisati.




> Naravno da bih voljela da u školi ne sluša jedno a kod kuće drugo


Upravo zbog ovoga moja djeca neće biti nazočna pojedinim satovima 'zdravstvenog odgoja' ukoliko neće biti ponuđen, među ostalim, i program poput ovog Udruge GROZD.

I još nešto: Udruga GROZD nije primenovana Udrufa Teen-STAR. Udruga Teen-STAR je jedna od članica Udruge GROZD (toliko o tome koliko ste upoznali ono što napadate).

----------


## BusyBee

> Program koji masturbaciju naziva stetnom navikom, koji zagovara apstinenciju do braka, koji nas uvjerava da "ne postoji sigurna zaštita, osim u braku i sa bracnim partnerom", a da prilikom edukacije djecu treba razdvojiti na muske i zenske razrede... i slicno; dovodi u pitanje razum i sve ono sto su me godine skolovanja naucile!! 
> Tu nema mjesta promisljanju.
> I ne svida mi se ova osobna razina po kojoj se clana povjerenstva(alexandar štulhofer) proziva glede sukoba interesa, kao da covjek 
> mozga nema!


Ovo je vise-manje moj stav. I jako sam tuzna da je samo ovaj program prosao u osnovnim skolama. Steta.

----------


## sorciere

U Hrvatskoj se, od školske godine 2006./07., za više razrede osnovnih te za srednje škole uvodi obvezni Zdravstveni odgoj. 

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Magdalena

Super!! Što je sljedeće?? Možda povratak šibe u školu?? :/ Mislim stvarno...
Hebate, ako moje dijete odraste u sretno biće zdrave seksualnosti onda to sigurno neće bit zbog neke tamo udruge Čokot ili kako već, nego zato što je živjela s roditeljima koji se međusobno vole, poštuju, uvažavaju i nju uče (primjerom najviše) da se isto tako i ona odnosi prema drugima, a i da izraste u samopouzdano biće. A i tu je opet najvažnija ljubav, a ona se ne uči u školama. 
Ja znam da zaglupljivanje naroda na razne načine ima duuugu tradiciju kroz povijest, ali da će se u 21. stoljeću institucionalizirat u školama, e pa tome se fakat nisam nadala.

----------


## sorciere

ja ću se definitivno boriti za to da ne bude obavezan.   :Evil or Very Mad:   pa tko voli - nek izvoli. s vjeronauka smo se ispisali, a ne želim dodatno frustrirati zdravo i pametno dijete - time što mora slušati nešto u što nitko od nas ne vjeruje.

----------


## flower

pa on i nije obavezan, dijete to nece morati slusati. cinjenica da se ide tek u nekoliko skola dovoljno govori, ono sto ce isto biti prepreka je to sto ga provode razrednici, vise nisam razrednik, ali da jesam bilo bi jako zanimljivo vidjeti kako bih ja to uspjela ispredavati  :Wink:

----------


## Metvica

vjerujem da će vam biti drago saznati za ovo :D 



> POZIV NA PRIDRUZIVANJE 
> 
> GRADJANSKOJ KOALICIJI STOP RIZICNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU
> 
> Gradjanska koalicija STOP RIZICNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU osnovana je 11. sijecnja 2007. godine, kao rezultat sastanka udruge CESI s tridesetak zabrinutih gradjana/ki, predstavnika/ca mreza, udruga te institucija i politickih stranaka. 
> 
> Mi, clanovi/ce Koalicije smatramo da je program Udruge GROZD po svom sadrzaju protuustavan i opasan po javno zdravlje buduci da  promovira stavove spram spolnosti i prevencije spolno prenosivih infekcija koji su suprotni principima suvremenog javnog zdravstva te medjunarodnim standardima djecjih i ljudskih prava.  Nadalje, ukupnu javnu politiku reproduktivnog i seksualnog zdravlja i prava mladih koju Vlada RH provodi vec dvije godine procjenjujemo krajnje promasenom i neuspjesnom, s obzirom na njezin sadrzaj, netransparentan proces donosenja i neucinkovitost trosenja javnih sredstava.
> 
>  Neposredni povod za osnivanje Koalicije jest odluka Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i sporta od 29. prosinca 2006. da se Eksperimentalni program zdravstvenog odgoja i obrazovanja Udruge GROZD od iduce skolske godine provodi u desetak skola u sklopu sata razredne zajednice.  Za provodjenje programa ceka se suglasnost Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi cija ce odluka biti presudna. 
> ...


a evo i izjave:



> IZJAVA O PRISTUPANJU GRAĐANSKOJ KOALICIJI
> 
> STOP RIZIČNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU
> 
> 
> Izjava kojom ________________________________ potvrđuje da je suglasna/an s 
> 	       (ime i prezime ILI ime organizacije/institucije)
> ciljevima građanske koalicije STOP RIZIČNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU  te da želi aktivno sudjelovati u radu Koalicije. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Juroslav

> POZIV NA PRIDRUZIVANJE 
> 
> GRADJANSKOJ KOALICIJI STOP RIZICNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU
> 
> Mi, clanovi/ce Koalicije smatramo da je program Udruge GROZD po svom sadrzaju protuustavan i *opasan po javno zdravlje* buduci da  promovira stavove spram spolnosti i *prevencije spolno prenosivih infekcija* koji su suprotni principima suvremenog javnog zdravstva te medjunarodnim standardima djecjih i ljudskih prava.


Može li mi netko, molim vas, objasniti kako je to promoviranje i poticanje seksualne apstinencije prije braka i bračne vjernosti opasno po javno zdravlje i suprotno principima prevencije spolno prenosivih bolesti?

Mislim, ja sam očito glup kad nikako ne mogu povezati te dvije stvari.

----------


## babyface

kada bi program udruge Grozd sadrzavao *SAMO* promoviranje i poticanje seksualne apstinencije prije braka i bračne vjernosti onda bi to bilo logicno pitanje juroslave...u ovom slucaju  :Rolling Eyes:  

i samo kratko; po meni je takav stav udruge Grozd ignoriranje realiteta u nasim okvirima i sire..

----------


## ina33

Najrelevatnije bi bilo u stvari vidjeti koliki se postotak mladih uopće uspijeva suzdržati od seksa do prije braka. Ako je taj postotak jako mali, a po meni je, onda bi se ipak trebalo učiti o kontracepciji. Meni se ne čini realno da se bilo gdje veliki postotak ljudi uspijeva suzdržati od seksa prije braka, pa je bolje da se prakticira siguran seks, nego nesiguran i da se zatvara oči i tjera mlade da lažu oko toga.

----------


## Juroslav

> Najrelevatnije bi bilo u stvari vidjeti koliki se postotak mladih uopće uspijeva suzdržati od seksa do prije braka. Ako je taj postotak jako mali, a po meni je, onda bi se ipak trebalo učiti o kontracepciji. Meni se ne čini realno da se bilo gdje veliki postotak ljudi uspijeva suzdržati od seksa prije braka, pa je bolje da se prakticira siguran seks, nego nesiguran i da se zatvara oči i tjera mlade da lažu oko toga.


A kaj je to siguran seks?
Jer, ako niste znali, ne postoji 100% sigurno sredstvo zaštite od neželjene trudnoće, a nisam baš siguran da postoji 100% sigurno sredstvo zaštite do spolno prenosivih bolesti (ako negdje može proći spermić, može i virus).
Po meni, možemo razgovarati o sigurnijim, manje sigurnim i nesigurnim oblicima prakticiranja seksa.

----------


## ina33

Naravno, ništa u životu nije crno-bijelo i rijetko šta je sto posto pa sam ja pod siguran sex mislila da se podrazumijeva da nije sto posto (a vjerujem da i ostali kad kažu "siguran" misle "u razboritoj mjeri siguran sex" - radila sam kod odvjetnika pa evo kako bi to oni možda definirali  :Smile: ) .

----------


## klia

Spolni odgoj ni u jednom ni u drugom programu nije lišen svjetonazora sastavljača. Znanstvene činjenice su jedno, a način njihove interpretacije drugo. Zbog toga smatram da su nužna dva programa i da kao roditelj svatko od nas ima pravo izabrati program za svoje dijete, pogotovo u o.š.
Gledala sam neku večer Otvoreno. 
Iličić je bar 5 puta naglasio da im program nije apstinencijski.
Inače, A. Tomić je u Jutarnjem neki dan napisao jedan solidan tekst o ovom problemu.
Osobno smatram da će neki klinci, i uz ne znam kakav spolni odgoj u školi, ostati rizičnog ponašanja jer ništa ne može zamijeniti ono što se gleda i uči kod kuće.

----------


## Bubica

Je li misliš na onaj "Sine, nema sigurnog seksa" ili je to netko drugi napisao  :Laughing:  

Nisam čitala program pa ne znam koliko predlagači iz grozda očekuju (u postotku, brojci, svejedno) da će djece, nakon što odslušaju njihov program, prakticirati apstinenciju (do braka, pretpostavljam?). Ja ne znam koliko bi ta brojka trebala biti pa da se odgovorno mlade koji to neće prepusti neznanju. Ni u moje doba nitko nije tvrdio da je neka metoda kontracepcije 100% sigurna, pa ne vjerujem da to netko priča i sada... ali treba mladima dati relevantne, životne informacije, koje će moći iskoristiti u životu. 

Kao mladi psiholog bila sam u prilici razgovarati s mladima o spolnosti, fascinantno mi je bilo kako su bili gladni tih tema, nisu se sramili jedni drugih, nisu se cerekali, već vrlo ozbiljno razgovarali o temama koje ih muče. Ja sam bez dileme posvetila nekoliko sati toj temi, na uštrb drugih predviđenih planom i programom...

----------

Opet home education.....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ajme Primorče....koliko si ti nama novih zadataka donio svojim mandatom....

----------


## klia

Sad mi možda nećete vjerovati - ali ja sam najkorisnije stvari za svoj seksualni život čula od jednog svećenika, u 8. razredu. Čovjek nikada, ama baš nikada nije izustio rečenicu; ne u seks prije braka, ali me je naučio da prije seksa dobro razmislim o kvaliteti odnosa koju imam s odredjenom osobom odnosno da procijenim kako bi se dotični ponašao u slučaju neke nepredvidive situacije. 
Govorio nam je da s bračnim partnerom trebamo razgovarati do u tančina o zadovoljstvu spolnim činom (ovo ne u 8. razredu, nego na studentskom vjeronauku), ne skrivati nista i ne glumiti.
Rekao je da može razumjeti mlade koji odu u krevet s nekim, ali da ne može razumjeti čemu trovanje drogom...
Da ne duljim, mm i ja smo jučer razgovarali o ovoj temi i zaključili da bi cilj spolnog odgoja trebao biti odgadjanje seksa barem do minimuma nekakve psihičke i duhovne, a po mogućnosti i socijalne "zrelosti".
Jer ako polazimo od činjenice da je seks s 15 god danas realnost (a prije 10-ak godina stupalo se u seks npr. s 18 ), znači li to da trebamo samo ići nizvodno i govoriti, sve ok, samo stavi prezervativ, čak i onda kada dobna granica bude 12?

----------


## Bubica

Ne, i to nije ničiji cilj. Ovako kako je vas učio/vodi svećenik tako bi sigurno trebalo biti i svi bi time bili zadovoljni. Samo je pitanje koliko je svećenika/vjeroučitelja tako otvorena srca i s toliko poznavanaj potreba mladih pa da toj problematici priđe na taj način. 
Možemo pitati koliko je to i profesora, dapače, ali zato, po meni, program koji je više utemeljen na opće poznatim znanstvenim činjenicama a ne na sustavu vrijednosti može pomoći mladima, uz jačanje mladih kroz komunikacijske vještine i strategije. Nisam sigurna koliko to nudi bilo koji program, na tome bi trebalo poraditi...

----------


## MGrubi

> Čovjek nikada, ama baš nikada nije izustio rečenicu; ne u seks prije braka, ali me je naučio da prije seksa dobro razmislim o kvaliteti odnosa koju imam s odredjenom osobom odnosno da procijenim kako bi se dotični ponašao u slučaju neke nepredvidive situacije. 
> Govorio nam je da s bračnim partnerom trebamo razgovarati do u tančina o zadovoljstvu spolnim činom (ovo ne u 8. razredu, nego na studentskom vjeronauku), ne skrivati nista i ne glumiti.


 :D 
da nam je više takvih

----------


## klia

Istina je, Bubice, odgoj mora biti utemeljen na činjenicama, ali o mom ili tvom svjetonazoru ovisi kako ćemo npr. činjenicu da se seksom može zadobiti spolna bolest predstaviti djetetu odnosno momku/curi.
Na kutiji prezervativa zbilja piše da oni nisu 100 postotna zaštita.
I ja to svome klincu moram reći, ali iz perspektive da mislim kako bi dobro bilo da stupi u spolne odnose kad za to dozrije i uz svijest o tome da ishitrenošću odluke nekoga (ali i sebe) može duboko povrijediti.
Ali nije danas lako biti teenager.
Prirodno je stupati u seks kad za to "dozriješ", no trenutak njihova dozrijevanja se neprestano odgađa jer društvo zahtijeva dugo školovanje i dugo promišljanje prije nego nekoga izabereš da ti bude životni partner.
Znam, idealistički je tvrditi da se do 25., 30. ili dalje može ostati "nevin", no da se više ne može razmišljati (kao što naša generacija još uvijek jest razmišljala), to ne mogu prihvatiti.
Ne slažem se sa spolnim odgojem koji seks prezentira kao nekakvu igru odnosno eksperimentiranje  tijelima.
Ok, netko će to uvijek raditi, ali ne želim da društvo šalje poruku kako je to u redu, kao npr. eksperimentiranje s odijevanjem, frizurama ili sl.
Tu je ipak malo veći zalog u igri.

----------


## Bubica

> Ne slažem se sa spolnim odgojem koji seks prezentira kao nekakvu igru odnosno eksperimentiranje tijelima.


I tu se možemo složiti, problem je nastao kada se i masturbiranje proglasilo nepoželjnim što od najranije dobi je igra i način upoznavanja tijela a potom i užitka. Po meni je to opasna poruka...

----------


## VedranaV

A koji to spolni odgoj seks prezentira kao nekakvu igru odnosno eksperimentiranje tijelima?

----------


## bubimirko

gledao sam prošli tjedan na otvorenom....tu ekipu iz grozda i neku drugu udrugu.....ak bu moje dijete trebalo slušati ova predavanja od Grozda onda bum ga radije ispisao iz škole pa nek ovce čuva.

----------


## gejsha

Ja sam za to da se uvede u skole i to kao obvezan program , nemoze naskoditi djetetu   :Smile:   ako nista drugoo naucit ce malo vise o spolnim bolestima nego sto bi naucio od roditelja...  udruga grozd - oni ce nestati prije nego sto dizive godisnjicu..  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> ako nista drugoo naucit ce malo vise o spolnim bolestima nego sto bi naucio od roditelja...


evo podatak iz današnjeg JL: 51% roditelja ne razgovara s djecom o sexu

----------


## MGrubi

> ako nista drugoo naucit ce malo vise o spolnim bolestima nego sto bi naucio od roditelja...


evo podatak iz današnjeg JL: 51% roditelja ne razgovara s djecom o sexu

----------


## klia

Stvarno nisam iz njihovih rijeci zakljucila da impliciraju masturbaciju kao nesto opasno i stetno. Također su par puta ponovili da to smatraju jednim od razvojnih oblika spolnog ponašanja. 

A što li je poistovjećivanje kondoma s pojmom sigurnog seksa (koji je kao ok, jer klinci imaju pravo na spolni užitak, ali bitno je samo da su fizički zaštićeni, kako govori program Foruma), nego li eksperiment? Isto tako, ne razgovarati o kontracepciji detaljno, već ih pustiti da sami istražuju kad za to vrijeme dođe, također shvaćam kao eksperiment. I to mi uopće nije znanstveno.

Nisam program Udruge Grozd doživjela ni tako kao da on sugerira ovu ili onu kontracepciju, već kao program koji želi potaknuti diskusiju i razmišljanje. Forum nešto preporučuje, Grozdovi predstavnici su naglasili da oni ne preporučuju ništa, već puštaju pojedinca da sam odluči kad za to dođe vrijeme.

No, jedno mi pitanje pada na pamet.
Što mislite bi li seksualni odgoj spriječio onaj stravični uradak na Hvaru ljetos?

----------


## Zdenka2

Već sam o tome pisala na jednom drugom topiku, pa da se uključim i ovdje. 
Mene kao roditelja zanima stvarno cjeloviti spolni odgoj. Sa svojim sinom razgovaram već sada o spolnosti. Spremna sam odgovoriti na sva njegova pitanja i svojim odgojem i primjerom želim mu ponuditi spolni odgoj koji bi uključivao daleko više od puke informacije o kontracepciji. Mislim da djeca moraju znati sve medicinske činjenice i to i više nego što ih spominju oba navedena programa, ali se nipošto ne slažem s mišljenjem da spolni odgoj ne bi trebao uključivati i etičku dimenziju. Pa kako to može biti lišeno etičke dimenzije, kad se radi o odgovornosti prema sebi, prema drugoj osobi i prema nekoj mogućoj trećoj osobi? Naša spolnost je vrlo kompleksna, ona zahvaća u mnoge strane naše osobnosti i ja želim da to moj sin nauči i voljela bih da mi škola u tome pomogne, odnosno da ga tamo educiraju meritorni ljudi, od liječnika do etičara. Ja želim da moj sin razumije ljudsku spolnost, da zna uživati u njoj, da shvati sve suptilnosti ljudske spolnosti. Želim da bude odgovoran a pod time ne mislim samo na to da u presudnom trenutku stavi kondom ili već što drugo. Što se toga tiče, edukacija u školi nije potrebna, za to mi je dovoljno jedno poslijepodne. Za mene nije prvenstveno važno pitanje kad će on stupiti u spolne odnose i hoće li masturbirati ili ne. Uostalom, mislim da se s tim pitanjima manipulira u javnosti ne bi li se ona okrenula protiv Grozda - ne sviđa mi se to pojednostavljivanje, ponekad i zbilja plitko i površno tumačenje. Za mene je poražavajuća koncepcija za koju se spolni odgoj svodi na priče o kontracepciji i o spolnim bolestima. Dakako da dijete sve to treba saznati, ali za mene je to samo dio cjelovitog odgoja za zdravu seksualnost mladih osoba. Za mene nije prvenstveno pitanje kada će moj sin stupiti u spolne odnose nego kako, s kojim shvaćanjima, s kojom odgovornošću prema sebi i drugoj osobi s kojom će biti. Ne želim da u to ulazi dok još bude dječak, nesređenih osjećaja, nejasnih stavova. Ne želim da shvaća seks kao puku zabavu koja je usputni dio nekog izlaska. Želim da moj sin bude potpuna osoba i u seksualnom životu. Moje mišljenje je da mi takav cjeloviti odgoj Forum za slobodu odgoja uopće ne nudi, a što mi točno nudi Grozd vidjet ću kad nam budu dostupni cjeloviti programi. Vjerujem da u tom programu neće sve biti onako kako bih ja htjela, ali ipak je potpuniji, što su priznali i članovi povjerenstva suprotnih stajališta i svjetonazora, zato je i dobio više glasova. Za sada optiram za Grozd, kao nadopunu onoga što M. dobiva kod kuće.

----------


## zrinka

ah zdenka   :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

> Stvarno nisam iz njihovih rijeci zakljucila da impliciraju masturbaciju kao nesto opasno i stetno. Također su par puta ponovili da to smatraju jednim od razvojnih oblika spolnog ponašanja.


Impliciraju da je masturbacija "okretanje prema sebi" u kontekstu koji sam ja shvatila negativnim (dakle, negativno okretanje prema sebi - ne mogu točno ponoviti njihove riječi). 

Kao što sam ranije napisala ja se slažem da spolni odgoj ne bi trebao biti samo puko prenošenje informacija o spolnim bolestima i kontracepciji, ja se slažem da djecu treba učiti komunikacijskim vještinama, smaopouzdanju, povjerenju u sebe i druge, empatiji - dakle, treba ih izgrađivati kao ličnost da bi bili odgovorni i u seksualnim odnosima. Ne mislim (a to je moj općeniti stav) da bi sve skupa trebalo biti obojeno svjetonazotrom koji se bazira na katoličkoj vjeri, to je duh u kojem svaki roditelj može sam, kod kuće, odgajati svoje dijete. Osim toga, ja sam puno više bila za koncept spolnog odgoja o kojem se ranije razmišljao, sa puno više sati a ne ovaj utopljen općenito u zdravstvene teme (zdravstveni odgoj).

----------


## bubimirko

> J udruga grozd - oni ce nestati prije nego sto dizive godisnjicu..  :/


bilo bi lijepo da je tako....samo moram priznati da sam dosta skeptičan glede toga....u toj emisiji otvoreno gdje su sudjelovali oni i njima suprotstavljena udruga tj. konkurentska....(jerbo koliko sam shvatio jedna od njih će sa svojim programom uči u škole), dakle ljudi su glasali koga bi radije u školu i od cca 3000 poziva rezultat je bio 50%-50%....
komentiram to s jednim frendom i on kaže nekaj s čim se u potpunosti slažem....iako je to grubo globaliziranje ali činjenica glasi....zakaj se čudim takvim rezultatima.......pa kaj si ti misliš za čiji program mogu glasati neki zadrti zagorci ili oni kamenjari iz zagore ili nekih drugih pripiz....-koji još uvijek na svjet gledaju sa 100 godina kaskanja za nama u gradovima a kamoli za Europom.....tak da samo s velikom nadom mogu očekivati da Grozd i njihov program ne uđu u škole i uvjere mi klinca kak je masturbiranje jednako psihičkom poremečaju, a najbolja zaštita-nehebica

----------

Ja te programe, iskreno, uopće nemam volje čitati.
Smatram da su djeca, tinejdžeri do kojih 16 godina jednostavno nezreli shvaćati koncept seksualnosti koji nije isključivo nazovimo ga intimno općenje ili samozadovoljavanje.

Imam dojam da je prosječnom tinejdžeru to cool, to svi rade, što si to učinio veći broj puta s atraktivnijim partnerom to si veći/a kuler/ica. To je tema za priču i motiv za djelovanje.

Ipak u tom kulerskom mozaiku fale značajne informacije o zdravstvenim rizicima koje nose takvi odnosi.

Stoga mislim da bi se djeci trebalo prići apriori bez nekog patronizirajućeg stava, jer oni će u seksualne odnose ionako ući ma što tko pričao, te ih podučiti što činiti da izbjegnu spolno prenosive bolesti, kako spriječiti trudnoću i ako se incident dogodi, kome se obratiti za pomoć. To je meni kompletan i dovoljan sadržaj seksualnog odgoja do neke 16 godine.

I nadalje, koliko stupanje u prerane seksualne odnose mene također smeta kad prolazim ispred osnovnih i srednjih škola...cigareta. Osobno cigaretu smatram većim zlom i katkad uvodom u fizičke ovisnosti svakojakog tipa.

----------


## bubimirko

> Osobno cigaretu smatram većim zlom i katkad uvodom u fizičke ovisnosti svakojakog tipa.


a dobro sad si malo možda i pretjerala.......ali ako ću se povesti za tvojom idejom....di su onda tu kompjuteri i razni plejstejšni, psp-i, nintenda i kojekakve gluposti koje ga zatvaraju u četiri zida i totalno asocijaliziraju i čine od njega ovisnika o po meni još glupljoj i goroj stvari neg kaj je pljuga

----------

slažem se, bubi.
Jednom sam bjesomučno igrala tetris i padale su mi cijele noći u snu kockice i pravokutnici.

Mada bih istaknula da od konzumacije cigareta vrlo lako postaješ fizički ovisnik, u zrelijim godinama koronarni bolesnik i nedajbože još nešto gorje. A i kladim se da postoji vrlo visoka korelacija narkotičkih ovisnika kojima je prva ovisnost bila o cigareti.

Playstation ne igraš 2 dana i ko nov si što se tiče fizičkih resursa..osim naravno psihičke ovisnosti, ali ta zasad (bar mislim) nije toliko patološka koliko ova nikotinska.

Ja sam militantni antipušač, pa nema spasa.

----------


## Mony

Nisam dobro upoznata ni s jednim od ponudjenih programa osim onog sto polovicno cujem na TV, ali bih tako rado da jedan osmisli Zdenka -
prekrasno si to napisala   :Kiss:

----------


## bubimirko

odmakli smo se od teme.....pa neću više o tome, uglavnom nema toga ko će spriječiti klince da ulaze u spolne odnose.....nema te škole ili tog obrazovanja koje će to spriječiti i niti ne treba ga biti.....treba ih educirati što su i kakvi su simptomi spolnih  bolesti, šta i koja su kontracepcijska sredstva i kako ih koristiti i to bi po meni trebala biti osnovna misao vodilja

----------

Sad sam pročitala Zdenkin post. Upravo je etička komponenta seksualnosti nešto što je "teško za shvatiti" u toj dobi. 

Mislim da taj segment nitko ne može naučiti iz udžbenika. I smatram da je takvu materiju potpuno besmisleno podučavati ex catedra il više konzervativno il više slobodoumno, mislim da auditorij te dobi nije pravi. Nakon 16-te..da..prije..hm..
Ja sam mišljenja da se trebaju dati na znanje nepobitne činjenice o spolno prenosivim bolestima i kontracepciji, te eventualno biti otvoren za dublje razgovore s onima koji su na to spremni.

To se nosi od kuće. Odgoj u obitelji u kojoj se poštuje osobnost i integritet svakog člana te otvoreno razgovara o seksualnosti i njenoj poveznici s ljubavlju, poštovanjem i ljepotom izgradit  će temelje za seksualnost koja uvažava partnera i samog sebe.

Možda bi o seksualnosti trebalo najprije podučiti mame i tate.. :?

----------


## Zdenka2

> dakle ljudi su glasali koga bi radije u školu i od cca 3000 poziva rezultat je bio 50%-50%....
> komentiram to s jednim frendom i on kaže nekaj s čim se u potpunosti slažem....iako je to grubo globaliziranje ali činjenica glasi....zakaj se čudim takvim rezultatima.......pa kaj si ti misliš za čiji program mogu glasati neki zadrti zagorci ili oni kamenjari iz zagore ili nekih drugih pripiz....-koji još uvijek na svjet gledaju sa 100 godina kaskanja za nama u gradovima a kamoli za Europom


Kako bi se ovo moglo nazvati... vrijeđanje možda? Za svoju malenkost svečano izjavljujem da nisam ni zadrta, da ne gledam svijet sa 100 godina kaskanja, da sam puno bila u Europi i to ne u shoppingu, da sam završila dva fakulteta, da sam doktor znanosti, da ne nabrajam više, bilo bi previše...

----------


## Mony

Slazem se i s Virgo.
Ko i svaki odgoj, i seksualni dolazi iz kuce. (ovo mozda malo nespretno zvuci, al kuzite sto sam htjela reci   :Wink:   )
Ono sto Zdenka pise je prekrasno kada bi svaki roditelj mogao prenijeti svom djetetu, ali da se spustimo u realnost i pitamo je li to doista moguce nauciti u masi, iz udzbenika - nisam sigurna. Preidilicno... Mozda da su ljudi drukciji...

----------


## Zdenka2

> Slazem se i s Virgo.
> Ko i svaki odgoj, i seksualni dolazi iz kuce. (ovo mozda malo nespretno zvuci, al kuzite sto sam htjela reci    )
> Ono sto Zdenka pise je prekrasno kada bi svaki roditelj mogao prenijeti svom djetetu, ali da se spustimo u realnost i pitamo je li to doista moguce nauciti u masi, iz udzbenika - nisam sigurna. Preidilicno... Mozda da su ljudi drukciji...


Zašto ne bi bilo moguće? Pa to ovisi o kvaliteti programa i o ljudima koji takvu nastavu izvode. Ja se gotovo uvijek slažem s Virgo, ali ovaj puta ne, jer ne mislim da su ljudi do 16 godine u tolikoj mjeri robovi nagona da ne mogli razmišljati i o drugim dimenzijama svoje seksualnosti, štoviše, da ne bi bili za to zainteresirani.

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle ljudi su glasali koga bi radije u školu i od cca 3000 poziva rezultat je bio 50%-50%....
> komentiram to s jednim frendom i on kaže nekaj s čim se u potpunosti slažem....iako je to grubo globaliziranje ali činjenica glasi....zakaj se čudim takvim rezultatima.......pa kaj si ti misliš za čiji program mogu glasati neki zadrti zagorci ili oni kamenjari iz zagore ili nekih drugih pripiz....-koji još uvijek na svjet gledaju sa 100 godina kaskanja za nama u gradovima a kamoli za Europom
> 
> 
> Kako bi se ovo moglo nazvati... vrijeđanje možda? Za svoju malenkost svečano izjavljujem da nisam ni zadrta, da ne gledam svijet sa 100 godina kaskanja, da sam puno bila u Europi i to ne u shoppingu, da sam završila dva fakulteta, da sam doktor znanosti, da ne nabrajam više, bilo bi previše...


lijepo sam rekao da je to grubo generaliziranje, naravno da postoje iznimke i nije bilo namjere vrijeđanja....samo ne možeš mi reči da je selo ili neka manja sredina manje konzervantivna i uštogljenija od gradova-ako gledamo  u globalu

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja nipošto ne pravim takve razlike između grada i sela, pa ih nisam ni spomenula.

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Slazem se i s Virgo.
> Ko i svaki odgoj, i seksualni dolazi iz kuce. (ovo mozda malo nespretno zvuci, al kuzite sto sam htjela reci    )
> Ono sto Zdenka pise je prekrasno kada bi svaki roditelj mogao prenijeti svom djetetu, ali da se spustimo u realnost i pitamo je li to doista moguce nauciti u masi, iz udzbenika - nisam sigurna. Preidilicno... Mozda da su ljudi drukciji...
> 
> 
> Zašto ne bi bilo moguće? Pa to ovisi o kvaliteti programa i o ljudima koji takvu nastavu izvode. Ja se gotovo uvijek slažem s Virgo, ali ovaj puta ne, jer ne mislim da su ljudi do 16 godine u tolikoj mjeri robovi nagona da ne mogli razmišljati i o drugim dimenzijama svoje seksualnosti, štoviše, da ne bi bili za to zainteresirani.



Zdenka, malo si previse u svijetu intelektualaca   :Wink:   (ovo nisam mislila kao uvredljivu cinjenicu, of course)
No, ako sagledas realnost, takvo sto bi uspjelo u mozda 5% skola, a po meni bi povrh svega bio jako veliki problem i pronaci doista kvalitetne predavace za takvu vrstu predavanja.
Za masovnu "proizvodnju" bi mozda bilo prakticnije iznositi cinjenicne podatke o zastitama i bolesti. A postovanje druge osobe se iovako oduvijek nosilo od kuce, pa se samo reflektira i na seksualne odnose.
No, i dalje mislim kako bi tvoja zamisao bila naispravnija u svim pogledima, ali ko sto gore rekoh: da su ljudi drukciji...

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="Zdenka2"]


> Za svoju malenkost svečano izjavljujem da nisam ni zadrta, da ne gledam svijet sa 100 godina kaskanja, da sam puno bila u Europi i to ne u shoppingu, da sam završila dva fakulteta, da sam doktor znanosti, da ne nabrajam više, bilo bi previše...



sve to kaj si napisala i ne treba nužno značiti da si širokih pogleda

----------


## Zdenka2

[quote="bubimirko"]


> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> Za svoju malenkost svečano izjavljujem da nisam ni zadrta, da ne gledam svijet sa 100 godina kaskanja, da sam puno bila u Europi i to ne u shoppingu, da sam završila dva fakulteta, da sam doktor znanosti, da ne nabrajam više, bilo bi previše...
> 
> 
> 
> sve to kaj si napisala i ne treba nužno značiti da si širokih pogleda


Bubimirko, ja sam izuzetno širokih pogleda. To je naprosto činjenica, a ti vjeruj ili ne vjeruj.

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="Zdenka2"]


> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimirko prvotno napisa
> ...


ja uopće i ne sumnjam u to samo sam rekao da sve to kaj si nabrojala ne znači ništa kad je u pitanju pogled na svijet oko nas

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka, malo si previse u svijetu intelektualaca    (ovo nisam mislila kao uvredljivu cinjenicu, of course)
> No, ako sagledas realnost, takvo sto bi uspjelo u mozda 5% skola, a po meni bi povrh svega bio jako veliki problem i pronaci doista kvalitetne predavace za takvu vrstu predavanja.
> Za masovnu "proizvodnju" bi mozda bilo prakticnije iznositi cinjenicne podatke o zastitama i bolesti. A postovanje druge osobe se iovako oduvijek nosilo od kuce, pa se samo reflektira i na seksualne odnose.
> No, i dalje mislim kako bi tvoja zamisao bila naispravnija u svim pogledima, ali ko sto gore rekoh: da su ljudi drukciji...


Prihvaćam kritiku da ja možda živim u, uvjetno rečeno, izdvojenom svijetu, međutim, ako i sama kažeš da su takvi ili slični odgojniciljevi ispravni, zašto onda barem ne pokušati ići u tom smjeru? Zašto odustati unaprijed, dići ruke od te djece? Slažem se da je veliki, odnosno najveći problem naći kvalitetne predavače, bez kojih sve skupa pada u vodu, ali tako je za sve predmete, to ne znači da ne treba ići s time. Slažem se i s ovim što si rekla za kućni odgoj, ali ja bih htjela da me i škola podupire u tome. Osim toga, ja ne znam sve, nisam stručna u svim pitanjima i voljela bih da te stvari moj sin doznaje od stručnjaka. Da se razumijemo, ja ovdje nisam nikakav zagovornik programa Grozd kojeg nisam još ni vidjela, pa niti nemam o njemu zaokruženo mišljenje. Ja sam ovdje iznijela neke svoje odgojne ciljeve u pogledu mog djeteta i ostale djece, naravno i mislim da su oni sposobni prihvatiti cjelovito razmišljanje o svojoj spolnosti. Koliko sam do sada pratila, a pratila sam pomno, osvjedočila sam se da Forum za slobodu odgoja ni približno ne nudi ono što ja za svoje dijete želim, a Grozd nudi nešto više barem u koncepciji, a o pojedinostima nakon što dobijemo uvid u detalje programa.

----------


## ina33

Joj, Zdenka2... Ja bih tebe za predsjednicu, bez šale   :Love:

----------

> jer ne mislim da su ljudi do 16 godine u tolikoj mjeri robovi nagona da ne mogli razmišljati i o drugim dimenzijama svoje seksualnosti, štoviše, da ne bi bili za to zainteresirani.


Ne pričam o nagonu. Ja čak mislim da velik broj mladih ne stupa u odnose iz nagona ili nasušne potrebe nego iz trenda. Ja pričam o razumijevanju seksualnosti, kao nečem introspektivnom, poimanju naše i uloge partnera, ljubavi pa i nagona u njoj, nečemu što ne donosi naobrazba kroz uputu tipa, da citiram jednu gore navedenu "masturbacija je okretanje sebi" nego zrelost, iskustvo i stil života, a oblikovat će ga dijelom odgojna ostavština obitelji.

U školi će većina djece shvatiti to kao..ne znam, nastavno gradivo. Tek će malo njih o tome razmišljati na način na koji se želi potaknuti razmišljanje. Jednostavno nisu dovoljno zreli. Sjećam se moje generacije. Većina dečkiju je do u detalja znala "tehničke" aspekte tjelesnosti...a drugo...koje drugo?..drugo ne postoji a i ne zanima me  :Smile:  Možda generaliziram, ali škole ionako nisu kreirane za manjine.

----------


## Metvica

vidiš, ja baš mislim da je dob 13-16 godina prava za izgraditi neki načelni stav o seksualnosti, prije nego počne "akcija" i hormoni podivljalju dovoljno da zamute razum, a pritisak vršnjaka postane prejak

inače, koliko sam razumjela štulhofera (na početku teme je bio link iz jutarnjeg, preporučujem), odgađanje preranog stupanja u spolne odnose također je cilj foruma i ostalih sličnomislećih
prema tome, alternativa grozdu nije seks uvijek i svakako, već objektivno informiranje kako bi tinejdžeri mogli donijeti pametnu odluku, a ne uskraćivanje i izvrtanje činjenica kako bi ih se zastrašilo, a oni onda blentavi i nezaštićeni opet rade isto, ali s gorim posljedicama




> Može li mi netko, molim vas, objasniti kako je to promoviranje i poticanje seksualne apstinencije prije braka i bračne vjernosti opasno po javno zdravlje i suprotno principima prevencije spolno prenosivih bolesti? Mislim, ja sam očito glup kad nikako ne mogu povezati te dvije stvari.


*Juroslave*, promoviranje i poticanje apstinencije *umjesto informiranja* o kontracepciji i (relativno) sigurnom seksu opasno je jer ignorira činjenicu da se mladi i tako seksaju, pa će bez znanja o zaštiti posljedice biti daleko teže. Npr. promocija apstinencije i *edukacija protiv kondoma* od strane crkve u Africi nije smanjila broj umrlih od AIDS-a, NAPROTIV! 
E pa ja mislim da je to opasno!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Joj, Zdenka2... Ja bih tebe za predsjednicu, bez šale


Ne dao mi Bog, ne idem ja iz znanosti. Tu vrstu strasti mi politika ne može pružit.

Slažem se s Metvicom u tome da djecu treba educirati prije nego što "krenu u akciju". Koliko sam shvatila, program Grozda koji je prihvaćen za osnovnu školu se odnosi na još mlađu dob, na djecu od 10-12 godina. Koliko god mi se godina nakupilo, ja se jako živo sjećam sebe u svim razdobljima svog života i utoliko mi je lakše razumjeti potrebe svog djeteta i uopće mladih osoba. Ja se sjećam da su me itekako lupali nagoni, ali sam bila sposobna i spremna razmišljati o seksu i na drugim razinama. Imala sam vrlo jasan pojam o svom dostojanstvu i o dostojanstvu osoba, dečki koji su me privlačili i obratno. Zašto bih mislila da moj sin to ne može?

Metvice, u emisiji Otvoreno, a i u novinama, je bilo rečeno da upravo Forum za slobodu odgoja ne obavještava detaljno postotke zaštite od trudnoće i spolnih bolesti upotrebom pojedinih kontraceptivnih sredstava. Deklarativno se zalažu za edukaciju i o odgađanju stupanja u spolne odnose, ali u praksi se, čini mi se, sve svodi na propagiranje kondoma, odnosno na politiku najmanje štete. Nemam ja ništa protiv toga, ne zatvaram oči pred realnošću, ali želim da se djeci osim toga ponudi i mnogo više.

----------

Ja mislim da bi prevencija preranom stupanju u odnose ponajprije bilo maknuti iz medija "poticajne" sadržaje..da jednsotavno seksanje ne bude "furka". Nijedna škola ne može popraviti koliko npr, televizija ili sociološki trend koji donose mediji (ubrajam internet kao vrlo utjecajan medij) može pokvariti...




> vidiš, ja baš mislim da je dob 13-16 godina prava za izgraditi neki načelni stav o seksualnosti


nije mi jasno na koju kategoriju učenja misliš?
možemo se složiti da dječaci sazrijevaju kasnije od cura, ali ne prezaju u toj dobi od kojih 14-15 ući u seksualne odnose.

Što možemo takvom primjerku, koji čini ono što i društvo oko njega, objasniti?. Kakva je njegova percepcija seksualnosti,...Bojim se ništa osim samog čina seksa, zavodljivo donje rublje i žene koje virka potajno na kompu svojeg tate, dok su roditelji na poslu. Kako u njemu stvoriti posteljicu da je taj seks mnogo veći od njega i da li shvaća dubinu stvari u koju se upušta. Da to nije samo hvalisanje pred frendovima i ejakulacija?
Ja mislim da će takav to shvatiti tek u nekoj 20-30 godini.

Do onda ga obrazuj u nečemu što može pojmiti, pokušati reći bez dogmatskog okvira da seks prije 16-17 nije baš pametan, a ako je to suvišno ("jer svi kuleri to rade") onda mu barem reci kako ostati fizički zdrav i kome se eventualno obratiti za pomoć.

Po mojem mišljenju i opetovano, nitko na ovom svijetu ne može utjecati u procesu spoznaje svijeta i samog sebe kao roditelji.

----------


## ina33

I Virgo30 i Metvica imaju i te kako dobre argumente.... Ne znam, nemam dijete te dobi, razmišljam se samo u kakav će svijet moje ljubljene tri nećakinje izrasti... I siguran sam u dobar jer imaju svu roditeljsku pažnju i ljubav... Idealist u meni se slaže sa zdenkom2, a pragmatičar s Virgo30 i Metvicom... Sjećam se da smo mi, kad smo išli u školu, imali jedan par sati u osnovnoj školi više manje iskombinirano etičko-zdravstveni pristup, iako je zdravstvenog bilo više... A sad, koliko smo zreli/e bili... Meni je to nekako ostalo u dobrom sjećanju jer je to predavala jedna ženska osoba koja je bila normalna i koja je bez vrijednosnih stavova apelirala na naš osjećaj odgovornosti. Tako sam ja to percipirala. A kako su percipirali muški (imali smo to zajedno, bez odvajanja) ne sjećam se baš... Mislim da nije bilo pretjeranog smijuljenja i sprdačina.

----------


## Zdenka2

Virgo, prema podacima koje sam pročitala svaki treći srednjoškolac, više dečki nego cure su seksualno aktivni - dakle 2/3 njih nije seksualno aktivno, a i oni imaju iste godine. S obzirom na to, ja ne vidim nikakvo idealiziranje u svojim odgojnim ciljevima što se tiče seksualnosti. Da, recimo im sve o kontracepciji, ali zašto ne postaviti letvicu i malo više od toga?

----------


## Bambi

U potpunosti se slažem sa Zdenkom2.  :Smile:  

Seksualnost nije puko zadovoljavanje nagona nego ih teen. vežu uz prve ljubavi, emocije u toj dobi mogu biti jako poljuljane, ranjive ( jer još nisu sazrele...) .
 Djevojke žele biti voljene doživljavaju velika razočaranja ako osjete da su nekom klincu služile samo kao predmet želje, a to davanje sebe, svoga tijela ostaje kao sijećanje za cijeli život...
Tako su meni zadrti i zaostli pogledi onih koji misle da je to puka tjelesnost (njima pogled ne doseže dalje od nosa).

----------

Dobro, mogu pristati na kompromis. Postavimo letvicu. Uvijek ima senzibilnije djece.

Samo sam protiv toga da se docira, a više da se savjetuje. Svako dociranje pubertetlija o tome kako treba, što treba i što bi pritom trebali osjećati ima obično kontraefekt kod onih kod kojih bi bilo najpotrebnije da djeluje.



> Seksualnost nije puko zadovoljavanje nagona nego ih teen. vežu uz prve ljubavi, emocije u toj dobi mogu biti jako poljuljane, ranjive ( jer još nisu sazrele...) .


Naravno. Ima takvih, mahom kod djevojki. I tu opet povlačim odgovrnost roditelja koji moraju znati usaditi svojoj djeci, osobito djevojčicama samopouzdanje da se mogu nositi s takvim situacijama i da ne upadaju u seksualni odnos iz zaljubljenosti. Ja sam također kao djevojčica i tinejdžerka bila zaljubljena ali nikad bezglavo i po cijenu dostojanstva  :Smile: 

Ali ima i onakvih kakvi su bili dečki (od 14-18 god) iz lokalnog rukometnog kluba koji nisu uopće bili ranjivi. Ja bih ih prije nazvala "klipanima", a njihove avanture dekoracijama za lokalnu slavu  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Dobro, mogu pristati na kompromis. Postavimo letvicu. Uvijek ima senzibilnije djece.
> 
> Samo sam protiv toga da se docira, a više da se savjetuje. Svako dociranje pubertetlija o tome kako treba, što treba i što bi pritom trebali osjećati ima obično kontraefekt kod onih kod kojih bi bilo najpotrebnije da djeluje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Seksualnost nije puko zadovoljavanje nagona nego ih teen. vežu uz prve ljubavi, emocije u toj dobi mogu biti jako poljuljane, ranjive ( jer još nisu sazrele...) .
> ...


Potpisujem. A za mog M. bih htjela da ne bude takav klipan.

----------


## VedranaV

Ja mislim da smo svi ranjivi, ali da dečki to češće zakopaju negdje jaaako duboko, u skladu s porukama koje im društvo daje od malih nogu.
I mislim da osnova seksualnog odgoja mora biti o osjećajima, željama, granicama i komunikaciji, ali da se mora dati i znanstveno ispravna informacija o kontracepciji i njenim prednostima i rizicima.

----------


## Metvica

> Metvice, u emisiji Otvoreno, a i u novinama, je bilo rečeno da upravo Forum za slobodu odgoja ne obavještava detaljno postotke zaštite od trudnoće i spolnih bolesti upotrebom pojedinih kontraceptivnih sredstava. Deklarativno se zalažu za edukaciju i o odgađanju stupanja u spolne odnose, ali u praksi se, čini mi se, sve svodi na propagiranje kondoma, odnosno na politiku najmanje štete. Nemam ja ništa protiv toga, ne zatvaram oči pred realnošću, ali želim da se djeci osim toga ponudi i mnogo više.


I ja želim da se djeci ponudi više - samo je pitanje što i kako. A i od koga.
Koliko znam, program Foruma je i Povjerenstvo ocijenilo nedostatnim, tj. da ga treba dopuniti.

No kad kažeš da se neki subjekt deklarativno za nešto zalaže, a u praksi se vjerojatno svodi na nešto drugo, to mi zvuči ili kao predrasuda ili kao dobro poznavanje činjenica.
A to je upravo moj stav prema Grozdu.  :Wink:  I njihov program je ocijenjen problematičnim u nekoliko stavki, što su i oni i Ministarstvo ignorirali i pustili ga takvog u cjelini u škole. 
Pa nemam razloga vjerovati da program blagoslovljen od svih crkvenjaka (iz institucija čije stavove poznajem i ne prihvaćam) može prenijeti onu poruku o seksualnosti koju bih ja željela da moje (trenutno nepostojeće) dijete dobije.

A možda obje imamo predrasude  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

moje misljenje: ne smatram da je toliko potrebno da se seksualne aktivnosti mladih odgode sve dok ne postanu zaista zreli i odgovorni prema sebi i partneru.
Dovoljno mi je da:
a. znaju sve o kontracepciji i zastiti od spolnih bolesti
b. znaju prepoznati, i koliko je u njihovoj moci, obraniti se od zlostavljanja i manipulacije.
Time zelim reci da ne ocekujem da ce se prvi put poseksati tek kad zaista budu u stabilnoj, zreloj i odgovornoj vezi s osobom koju vole i koja njih voli.
Mozda ce to koji put napraviti i 'neodgovorno', iz sporta, na jednu noc, iz znatizelje. Ne brine me to previse, ako je udovoljeno uvjetima a i b.
Bila sam ( a i jos jesam zapravo), u intimnim vezama s osobama koje su tako 'sportski' i rano zapocele sa seksualnim aktivnostima a kasnije su bili savrseno sposobni ostvariti ozbiljne, odgovorne i u svakom pogledu zrele veze. 

Ja cu im ponavljati i a i b sto cesce, da im se usjeku u mlade mozgice. I od skole ocekujem da im ponavlja to isto, ni vise, ni manje.

O etickoj dimenziji spolnosti nisam sigurna da zelim da slusaju u skoli, u najmanju ruku sam podozriva prema toj mogucnosti.
Skola je, izmedju ostalog, socijalna institucija, dizajnirana kako bi perpetuirala drustveni poredak i ucvrscivala vladajuce drustvene vrijednosti.
A nisam sigurna da zelim da se vladajuci drustveni stav prema spolnosti perpetuira u svijesti moje djece.

----------

[quote="VedranaV"]Ja mislim da smo svi ranjivi, ali da dečki to češće zakopaju negdje jaaako duboko, u skladu s porukama koje im društvo daje od malih nogu.[quote]

Kad govorimo o osjećajima, OK. Ovdje je problem stupanje u seksualne odnose koji ipak mogu kod nekih biti vrlo daleko od osjećaja..ipak mislim da se rijetko kad dešava da cura željna slave odvuče nekog nježnog dečka u krevet , "iskoristi" i onda ga ostavi, a da se taj poslije osjeća iznevjerno, prevareno i bez dostojanstva.

Mislim da su tu ipak spolne razlike goleme.

----------


## VedranaV

Razdvajaš seks i osjećaje?
Ili razdvajaš seks i ljubav?

----------

Ljubav i povišenu dozu altriuzma koju ljubav nosi, naravno, osjećaji su razni..Imaš point.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Metvice, u emisiji Otvoreno, a i u novinama, je bilo rečeno da upravo Forum za slobodu odgoja ne obavještava detaljno postotke zaštite od trudnoće i spolnih bolesti upotrebom pojedinih kontraceptivnih sredstava. Deklarativno se zalažu za edukaciju i o odgađanju stupanja u spolne odnose, ali u praksi se, čini mi se, sve svodi na propagiranje kondoma, odnosno na politiku najmanje štete. Nemam ja ništa protiv toga, ne zatvaram oči pred realnošću, ali želim da se djeci osim toga ponudi i mnogo više.
> 
> 
> I ja želim da se djeci ponudi više - samo je pitanje što i kako. A i od koga.
> Koliko znam, program Foruma je i Povjerenstvo ocijenilo nedostatnim, tj. da ga treba dopuniti.
> 
> ...


Ja sam već rekla da ne zastupam Grozd i da zapravo ne znam nudi li mi on ono što ja želim za svoje dijete, tako da ja tu nisam nešto čvrsto opredijeljena između dvije strane. Štoviše, upravo mi se ne sviđa ta polarizacija koja se uvijek pojavljuje i širi se u sve pore društva. Ne gledam na stvari na taj način: ili si s ovima ili s onima. Iskreno rečeno, meni se ovdje Grozd čini kao manje loš, tebi vjerojatno obratno. Što se tiče predrasuda, vjerujem da ih imamo obje, ali mislim da smo ih obje spremne i ispravljati. 


Smatram da je dosta razumno i ovo što piše a zakaj, ali se ne slažem da djecu ne treba educirati i više od tog a i b. Kad razmišljam konkretno o svom sinu, ja njemu ne planiram kad i kako će on stupiti u intimni kontakt s nekim i ne polazim tu s pozicije da ja znam kad je to dobro, a kad nije. Ali, kao što sam rekla, želim mu postaviti letvicu malo više, odnosno želim da razmišlja o etičkoj dimenziji spolnosti. I želim da mi škola u tome pomogne, a ne samo u a i b.

----------


## Metvica

friške vijesti iz Koalicije!



> Postovani clanovi i clanice Koalicije,
> 
> U ime koalicijskog odbora zelimo Vas izvijestiti o provedenim i planiranim aktivnostima Gradjanske koalicije STOP RIZICNOM SPOLNOM ODGOJU. 
> 
> Prva i najvaznija vijest jest da Koalicija ima svoju web stranicu www.zamirnet.hr/stoprso na kojoj su dostupni svi materijali o kojima ce biti rijeci u nastavku poruke. 
> 
> Koristimo ovu priliku da se najtoplije zahvalimo Suncani Spriovan iz ZaMirNet-a koja je u roku od 2 dana izdizajnirala kompletnu stranicu i strpljivo cekala do ranih jutarnjih sati, dok joj se posalju svi materijali. Puno hvala i svaka cast Suncana, u ime cijele Koalicije! 
> 
> Izmedju ostalih materijala na webu, najvaznije je da su prvi put u javnosti dostupne cjelovite verzije GROZD-ovih programa, kakve su bile predocene Povjerenstvu za zdravstveni odgoja MZOS-a. 
> ...

----------


## Metvica

> Štoviše, upravo mi se ne sviđa ta polarizacija koja se uvijek pojavljuje i širi se u sve pore društva. Ne gledam na stvari na taj način: ili si s ovima ili s onima. Iskreno rečeno, meni se ovdje Grozd čini kao manje loš, tebi vjerojatno obratno. Što se tiče predrasuda, vjerujem da ih imamo obje, ali mislim da smo ih obje spremne i ispravljati.


Potpuno se slažem s tobom
(mada ne garantiram za svoje predrasude   :Laughing:  )




> odnosno želim da razmišlja o etičkoj dimenziji spolnosti. I želim da mi škola u tome pomogne, a ne samo u a i b.


i ja bih isto željela za svoje dijete. i svakako ću mu to nastojati prenijeti - tu se slažemo
ali za razliku od tebe ja ne želim da mi škola u tome pomogne, jer u istu nemam povjerenja (ko što A Zakaj krasno reče o perpetuiranju društvenog poretka)




> ne ocekujem da ce se prvi put poseksati tek kad zaista budu u stabilnoj, zreloj i odgovornoj vezi s osobom koju vole i koja njih voli.


vidiš, ja bih to priželjkivala za svoje dijete (i ne samo svoje), jer mislim da je to krasna stvar
što me ne priječi da vidim da je realnost drugačija
niti me potiče da to proklamiram kao jedini ispravni put

drugim riječima, osobno sam vrlo konzervativna
no ustajem s plamenim mačem u obranu prava onih koji to nisu
vjerojatno je u tome sva razlika među nama  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

:Love:

----------


## Bambi

> O etickoj dimenziji spolnosti nisam sigurna da zelim da slusaju u skoli, u najmanju ruku sam podozriva prema toj mogucnosti.
> Skola je, izmedju ostalog, socijalna institucija, dizajnirana kako bi perpetuirala drustveni poredak i ucvrscivala vladajuce drustvene vrijednosti.
> A nisam sigurna da zelim da se vladajuci drustveni stav prema spolnosti perpetuira u svijesti moje djece.


Zašto misliš da je etička dimenzija ograničena samo na Crkvu, etika je grana filozofije i nema veze s crkvom.
 Inače, moralne vrijednosti spadaju u domenu društva i nisu odijeljene od njega

----------


## a zakaj

> Zašto misliš da je etička dimenzija ograničena samo na Crkvu, etika je grana filozofije i nema veze s crkvom.
>  Inače, moralne vrijednosti spadaju u domenu društva i nisu odijeljene od njega


ja nisam nigdje spominjala crkvu   :Smile:  
i znam dobro da je etika grana filozofije. studirala. polozila. naucila da eticari takodjer ne moraju imati puno veze s etikom  :Smile: 

ne mislim ja da ucenje o spolnosti ne treba ukljucivati i eticku dimenziju, zapravo, mislim da svaka ljudska djelatnost ima svoju eticku dimenziju i da je treba osvijestiti. Samo sam jako skepticna spram uloge skole u tom procesu. Nisam skroz sigurna u tom svom stavu, to je vise osjecaj, i mozda bi me se dalo uvjeriti u suprotno.

----------


## klia

Udruga GLAS RODITELJA ZA DJECU
prijedlog programa Zdravstvenog odgoja za osnovnu i srednje škole

Programe je izradio stručni tim u kojem su sudjelovali sljedeći autori:
Marijana Bastić, prof., OŠ Rudeš, Zagreb
Marija Cahunek-Žunec, prof., Odjel ovisnosti, KB «Sestre milosrdnice», Zagreb
Dr.sc. Dubravka Ciliga, Kineziološki fakultet, Zagreb
Martin Ćuk, dr.med., Klinika za pedijatriju, KB «Sestre milosrdnice», Zagreb
Mr.sc. Marija Ćurlin, Medicinski fakultet, Zagreb
Mr.sc. Renata Glavak, Institut društvenih znanosti «Ivo Pilar», Zagreb
Domagoj Gregov, učenik 2. razreda XV. Gimnazije, Zagreb
Mr.sc. Vesna Hercigonja Novković, Poliklinika za neurologiju i psihijatriju, Zagreb
Ladislav Ilčić, prof., udruga Glas roditelja za djecu, Zagreb
Damir Jagačić, prof., Univerzalna športska škola JUNIOR, Varaždin
Prof.dr.sc. Dubravka Kocijan Hercigonja, dr. med., Edukacijsko rehabilitacijski fakultet, Zagreb
Doc.dr.sc. Krznarić Željko, dr.med., KBC Zagreb, Medicinski fakultet, Zagreb
Nenad Marković, prof., Zagreb
Dr.sc. Renato Matić, Visoka policijska škola, Zagreb
Doc.dr.sc. Tonči Matulić, Katolički bogoslovni fakultet, Zagreb
Kristina Pavlović, prof., V. gimnazija, Zagreb
Suzana Perinčić, dr.med., specijalistička ambulanta za ginekologiju i porodništvo, Zadar
Doc.dr.sc. Ljubica Pribanić, Edukacijsko rehabilitacijski fakultet, Zagreb
mr.sc. Šalamon Snježana, ZJZ grada Zagreba, Služba za prevenciju ovisnosti, Zagreb
Doc.dr.sc.Iris Tićac, Odjel za filozofiju Sveučilišta u Zadru
Dr.sc. Darija Vranešić, Vitaminoteka d. o. o., Zagreb, Hrvatska udruga za boljitak prehrane





Konzultant:
Prof.dr.sc. Nivex Koller Trbović, Edukacijsko rehabilitacijski fakultet





Popis recenzenata:
Doc. Dr. sc. Dijana Vican, Odjel za pedagogiju Sveučilišta u Zadru
Prof. dr. sc. Slavko Sakoman, neuropsihijatar, voditelj Referentnog centra za ovisnosti o drogama MZSS
Dr. sc. Draško Šerman, redoviti profesor u miru, Zavod za biologiju, Medicinski fakultet Sveučilišta u Zagrebu;
predsjednik Obbora za obrazovanje Hrvatskog povjerenstva za UNESCO Ministarstva kulture RH
Prof. dr. Vlado Šakić, znanstveni savjetnik, Institut društvenih znanosti Ivo Pilar, Zagreb
dr. sc. Niko Zurak, prof. neurologije i medicinske etike, Medicinski fakultet Sveučilišta u Zagrebu
Prof. dr. Vlado Jukić, Psihijatrijska bolnica Vrapče, Zagreb
mr. sc. dr. Ante Bagarić, Psihijatrijska bolnica Vrapče, Zagreb
dr. sc. Danko Matasović, znanstveni savjetnik, Zagreb
dr. sc. Miroslav Živičnjak, voditelj istraživačkog odjela za rast i razvoj kronično bolesne djece,
Odjel za pedijatriju, Medicinische Hochschule Hannover, Savezna Republika Njemačka



Znanstveno neutemeljen program???

----------


## klia

Evo skidam Grozdov program da ne pričam napamet. Skinut ću i Forumov.

----------


## klia

Forumov program ne nalazim?

----------


## anchie76

Procitala sam Grozdov program za osnovne (nisam jos stigla za srednje), i manje znam nego sto sam znala prije   :Grin:  

Mislim, u opisu lekcija pise recimo o cemu ce se pricati: sigurnost zastite, masturbacija, itd.

Al kak da ja znam STO ce se pricati o masturbaciji?  :Unsure:

----------


## klia

Evo i ja pročitah dio.
Mislim da su određene vrijednosti koje program propagira prihvatljive čak i kritičarima (npr. spolna uzdržljivost - tko od nas ne bi volio da mu se partner može suzdržati od seksa s nekom desetom osobom makar mu se u tom trenutku učinila privlačnijom od nas samih?).
Stojim iza stava da se seksualni odgoj ne može svesti na biološki, ali u pravu su kritičari kad kažu da program na nekim mjestima previše "miriše" na crkveno - pojmovi poput: čistoća, ćudoređe i sl. Trebalo se više ići znanstvenim rječnikom (kao u dijelu gdje se citiraju recentna istraživanja koja govore o nedostatnosti kondoma u sprječavanju AIDS-a i potreba uključivanja etičke u spolnu dimenziju programa), dakle uz citiranje i referiranje.
Imam i primjedbe na korelacije, koje prečesto koreliraju s vjeronaukom, a nedostatno s prirodom, hrvatskim, tjelesnim...

Ipak, moram priznati da sam sada razumjela smisao odvojene nastave u nekim jedinicama. Zar smo svi tako brzo zaboravili kako su nam u 5. i 6.razredu dečki djelovali ko klinci, a mi smo imale grudi, menstruaciju o kojima smo pričali u povjerenju s prijateljicama.  Da i ne spominjem kako je curicama s velikim grudima bilo neugodno zbog dječačkih primjedbi. Tako zaista ne bih imala ništa protiv da se jedan sat posveti isključivo curama, a 1 isključivo dečkima, jer program u cjelini zaista inzistira na interakciji spolova i potiče ih se na međusobni razgovor.

No, mislim da je 5. razred prekasan za "prve informacije o spolnosti". Jučer mi prijateljica govori da ju je kći (7 god) pitala: mama, jel se ti i tata seksate? i jeste li tada goli?

Uh, mogla bih još puno....

----------


## Metvica

> Procitala sam Grozdov program za osnovne (nisam jos stigla za srednje), i manje znam nego sto sam znala prije   
> 
> Mislim, u opisu lekcija pise recimo o cemu ce se pricati: sigurnost zastite, masturbacija, itd.
> 
> Al kak da ja znam STO ce se pricati o masturbaciji?


evo ti ovdje neki citati iz programa i komentari koalicije
http://www.zamirnet.hr/stoprso/st2/cilj1.html



> MIŠLJENJE JE KOALICIJE KAKO SU SLJEDEĆE TEME U GROZD-ovom PROGRAMU OBRAĐENE NA NEPRIHVATLJIV NAČIN: (1) masturbacija, (2) kontracepcija, (3) pobačaj, (4) spolni odnos, (5) ljubav, veze, brak, (6) homoseksualnost, (7) obitelj, roditeljstvo 
> 
> •  MASTURBACIJA 
> 
> "Razvijati sposobnost kontroliranja vlastitog spolnog uzbuđenja i sposobnost nadvladavanja eventualne navike samozadovoljavanja." (str. 73, program za Osnovne škole; str. 33, Program za trogodišnje srednje škole; str. 33., Program za srednje škole) 
> 
> "Razvijati svijest o tome da masturbacija predstavlja okretanje prema unutra, prema sebi, onog dijela spolnosti i osobnosti koji je očito namijenjen da bude u odnosu s drugom osobom." (str. 73, program za Osnovne škole; str 33., Program za trogodišnje srednje škole; str. 33., Program za srednje škole). 
> 
> KOMENTAR: Masturbacija se u današnje vrijeme, za razliku od prošlih vremena, smatra normalnom, zdravom seksualnom aktivnošću koja je ugodna, prihvatljiva i sigurna i koju većina ljudi upražnjava. Priručnici za djecu i mlade te stručne publikacije smatraju masturbaciju normalnim oblikom seksualnog ponašanja i iskazivanja vlastite seksualnosti (Naik, 2005; Kuzman i Zarevski, 2004;; Claussener-Petit, 2002; Ortner, 2002; Bastašić, 1995; Bundgaard, 1995; Hyde, 1994; Meredith i Gee, 1993; Crooks i Baur, 1990). Također, znanstvena literatura navodi da masturbacija čini sastavni dio seksualne terapije (Charlton, 2004).





> (zadaci na području vještina): izostaviti „razvijati sposobnost kontroliranja vlastitog spolnog uzbuđenja te izbjegavanja i rješavanja eventualne navike masturbiranja“ ili spominjanja masturbacije u kontekstu“ lošeg ponašanja“. 
> 
> (preporuke za metodičku obradu): izostaviti „Na ovom satu preporuča se odvojiti djevojčice i dječake“. 
> 
> Promjene su djelomično (formalno) izvršene. Umjesto „te izbjegavanja rješavanja eventualne navike masturbiranja“ tekst sada glasi „sposobnost nadvladavanja eventualne navike samozadovoljavanja“.

----------


## bubimirko

već sam dao svoje mišljenje o grozdu.....pa da ne duljim.....bez obzira čiji program uđe u škole(iako se najiskrenije nadam i želim da to bude ovaj od koalicije) nadam se da ću barem malo uspjeti sexualno odgojiti dijete i pripremiti ga za to kaj bu slušao, tj. da ću uspjeti kroz odgoj da shvati da postoje i pored heterosexualaca i homosexualci, da za divno čudo postoji i masturbacija.....i da sve to postoji i nije ništa šta ili koga treba izbjegavati.

----------


## ms. ivy

Dječja pravobraniteljica odbacila Grozdov program o spolnosti (i forumov)   :Bouncing:

----------


## klia

Ovo potpisujem:

Ured naglašava da je nužno djecu poučavati o važnosti spolnog ponašanja koje će uključivati spremnost za reći NE pritisku ili prisili, razumjeti tuđe NE, zastupati sebe ne povređujući druge, moći izreći svoje mišljenje, stav i procjenu te svjesnost o pravu na različite osjećaje, stanja i raspoloženja te ih educirati da ne osjećaju krivnju zbog svojih misli i osjećaja. Također bi cilj razvojnih promjena i podučavanja djece o spolnosti trebala biti svjesnost i prihvaćanje vlastite spolnosti, te znanje o njezinim prirodnim manifestacijama.

Samo me zanima, kako to ostvariti bez "vrijednosnog stava"?

----------


## Loli

evo i malo detaljnije

http://www.dijete.hr/new_design/admi...vstva15301.pdf

----------


## irenas

> "Razvijati sposobnost kontroliranja vlastitog spolnog uzbuđenja i sposobnost nadvladavanja eventualne navike samozadovoljavanja." (str. 73, program za Osnovne škole; str. 33, Program za trogodišnje srednje škole; str. 33., Program za srednje škole)


Ovo mi više zvuči kao uputa za mlade svećenike nego za osnovnoškolce :shock: 
Sjeća li se netko kad je u osnovnoj školi na satu biologije(ne sjećam se u kojem razredu) bilo riječ u spolnosti.Najviše se sjećam da smo se cijelo vrijeme crvenili i hihotali a na sam spomen menstruacije su cure propadale u zemlju od srama.Ostalo mi je u sjećanju da niti  profesorici nije bilo ugodno predavati o tome :/ Nadam se samo da će nam djeca ako ništa imati stručnije profesore.

----------


## Juroslav

Sorry, ali zakaj bi sposobnost kontroliranja spolnog uzbuđenja bilo nekaj primjereno samo svećenicima?
Ja sam mislil da je sposobnost kontrole spolnog uzbuđenja nekaj kaj ljude razlikuje od životinja. Kaj sam u krivu?

Kaj se tiče ovog drugog - neugode i srama - slično je bilo i u moje osnovnoškolsko i srednjoškolsko vrijeme. Sjećam se da su cure u osnovnjaku onak sramežljivo pristupale prof. tjelesnog prije sata i šaputale mu nekaj, na kaj je on kraj njihovog imena za taj dan bilježil slovo M. A mojoj punici je i danas bed kaj MŽ i ja otvoreno razgovaramo o svemu kaj se tiče spolnosti (ne samo međusobno, nego i sa sestrom od MŽ). Nadam se da bude ovaj zdravstveni odgoj barem to promijenil (samo ako budu predavači dobro pripremljeni - bez obzira na program).
(Da ne pomislite nekaj, kod moje djece to ne bude problem, mi i sada s Filipom razgovaramo o svemu, pa i o spolnosti)

----------


## Zdenka2

Slažem se s Juroslavom. Zar zaista želite da vaše dijete ne kontrolira svoje spolne nagone? Pa mi ih svi kontroliramo, a oni koji to ne čine spadaju u patologiju, zar ne? 

Meni je najgore u svemu to što na kraju nijedan program ne valja, a to sam slutila od početka, jer već imam previše iskustva u obrazovnom sustavu. Sve je već viđeno. Svi koji sad pametuju i sve znaju što bi trebalo biti i što ne bi trebalo biti u spolnom odgoju imali su priliku ponuditi programe, ali taj napor nisu učinili. Nije nimalo jednostavno sastaviti program spolnog odgoja za školu koji će ići dalje od nekakvih mizernih uputa za kontracepciju. Takve upute za mene nisu spolni odgoj nego par činjenica koje mogu ispričati svom djetetu u jednom poslijepodnevu. Pojam spolnog odgoja obuhvaća mnoge slojeve njegove osobnosti, od medicinskih do socijalnih i etičkih, a to je program Grozda jedini pokušao ponuditi. Ja sam za to da se poboljšaju postojeći programi, pogotovo program Grozda i da se takav program prihvati, s obzirom da je ipak dobio većinu glasova povjerenstva, uz neke primjedbe koje se mogu ispraviti.

----------


## ms. ivy

jeste pročitali pdf koji je loli stavila? lijepo su objašnjene manjkavosti programa, sumnjam da bi ih se dalo ispraviti jer se radi o polazišnom stavu. npr:

... Suprotno tome, ponuđeni sadržaj eksperimentalnog programa zdravstvenog odgoja i obrazovanja za osnovne i srednje škole Udruge GROZD – Glas roditelja za djecu u modulima u kojima je obrađena tema ljudske spolnosti procjenjujemo vrijednosno određenim.
U programu ima niz tvrdnji za koje se ne iznose izvori i nisu znanstveno utemeljene kao npr. tvrdnja da su «transverzalne vrijednosti ljudske spolnosti i spolnog odgoja - vrijednosti bez kojih ljudska spolnost nije ljudska: ljubav, uzdržljivost, vjernost».

Nadalje, u navedenom programu govori se u temi razlikovanja osjećaja o pozitivnim i negativnim osjećajima. Suvremeni pristupi u psihologiji ne poznaju «negativne» emocije, već se bave emocijama/osjećajima koji su ugodni/neugodni, s kojima se osoba lakše ili teže nosi i sl.

Preferiranje bračne zajednice kao i stav prema razvodu braka u neskladu je s Obiteljskim zakonom (NN 116/03). Idealizirana slika braka u kojoj nema mjesta krizi, preispitivanju, suprotstavljanju, onemogućit će dijete u traženju pomoći kad se ta slika naruši, radilo se o njegovim roditeljima ili njegovom braku u budućnosti. Navodi kao što je «…razlozi rastave braka često leže u krivim motivima ulaska u brak i u lošim predispozicijama osoba koje ulaze u brak odnosno njihovoj nesposobnosti za pravu ljubav» neutemeljeni su i predstavljaju očit primjer diskriminacije, kako za osobe na koje se odnose, tako i za djecu razvedenih roditelja.

Značenje spolnog odnosa ograničavati na «…potpuno predanje drugoj osobi u ljubavi» je u suprotnosti sa tvrdnjama znanstvenika da «seks ima samo ono značenje koje mu pripisuje ljudsko iskustvo» (Klein, 1997.), a poznato je kako se ljudi međusobno razlikuju u svojim iskustvima, interpretacijama i značenjima tih iskustava. Pri tome Ured naglašava izuzetnu važnost odgoja za odgovorno spolno ponašanje.

Neprihvatljivi su i znanstveno neutemeljeni neki termini korišteni u programu kao «sadističko ponašanje» koje nije obilježje dobi nego naglašene psihopatologije ili «kohabitacija» i «brak na probu» jer naše zakonodavstvo priznaje i poznaje izvanbračnu zajednicu.

... da se razumijemo, spolni odgoj svojeg djeteta ne želim svesti na "upute za kontracepciju" ali ovo sigurno nije program koji bih odabrala.

----------


## Zdenka2

OK, Ms. Ivy, poštujem tvoj stav. Ali, ovo što ti komentiraš kao program nije program nego nečije primjedbe na taj program. 

Što se mene osobno tiče, ponavljam po stoti put, moći ću potpuno zagovarati ili ne zagovarati program Grozda tek kad ga u cijelosti pročitam. Ali, ono što naslućujem (i samo naslućujem) jest to da taj program u podlozi ima najcjelovitiji pristup i to mi se sviđa. Jedan od razloga tome jest sigurno i bliskost mom svjetonazoru, pa u potpunosti razumijem neslaganje onih koji ne dijele takav svjetonazor. Ali, plediram za diskusiju koja neće biti crno-bijelo postavljena. Ajmo ne razmišljat u paketima. Meni je dosta toga prihvatljivo i u programu Foruma za slobodu odgoja (onoliko koliko znam o njemu), međutim, moj glavni prigovor tom programu je da ne ide dublje od površine i da mu je, kako mi se čini, osnovni i jedini cilj zdravstvena zaštita. Dobro, ali nedovoljno.

Kao znanstvenici čisto mi metodološki smeta ovo baratanje pojmom neznanstvenog i znanstvenog, što se argumentira navodom jednog znanstvenog djela. Danas u svakoj znanosti postoji toliko raznolikih teza i pristupa da takva argumentacija jednostavno nije zadovoljavajuća.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Što se mene osobno tiče, ponavljam po stoti put, moći ću potpuno zagovarati ili ne zagovarati program Grozda tek kad ga u cijelosti pročitam. Ali, ono što naslućujem (i samo naslućujem) jest to da taj program u podlozi ima najcjelovitiji pristup i to mi se sviđa. Jedan od razloga tome jest sigurno i bliskost mom svjetonazoru, pa u potpunosti razumijem neslaganje onih koji ne dijele takav svjetonazor. Ali, plediram za diskusiju koja neće biti crno-bijelo postavljena. Ajmo ne razmišljat u paketima. Meni je dosta toga prihvatljivo i u programu Foruma za slobodu odgoja (onoliko koliko znam o njemu), međutim, moj glavni prigovor tom programu je da ne ide dublje od površine i da mu je, kako mi se čini, osnovni i jedini cilj zdravstvena zaštita. Dobro, ali nedovoljno.


zdenka, pa ja se tu slažem s tobom - nezahvalno je donositi mišljenje kad ne raspolažeš činjenicama.  :Smile:  i nisam komentirala program, navela sam primjedbe koje je dala pravobraniteljica a koje mi sugeriraju da ja taj program ne bih odabrala za svoje dijete. ja bih voljela da niti jedan školski program ne naginje nekom svjetonazoru, a mislim i da su neke osnovne ljudske vrijednosti univerzalne i da se mogu prenijeti bez naginjanja ovom ili onom stavu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nemoj se ljutit, malo ću istjerivat mak na konac. Naime, ne vidim mogućnost da takav program ne naginje nijednom svjetonazoru. Netko će se pozvati na znanost, no ja jako dobro znam koliko je znanost podložna svjetonazoru i to ne samo moja, humanistička, kojoj su srodne i ove kojih se dodiruje spolni odgoj nego i nekada zvane egzaktne znanosti. Nema više egzaktnosti danas, sve je stvar stava. Samo je pitanje kojeg.

----------


## ms. ivy

što bih se ljutila.   :Smile:  

gledajući svoju struku... uzeti ću primjer poučavanja o evoluciji u SAD-u kao prilično jasan. darvinizam (neodarvinizam, nemojmo sad u detalje) je nekakav standard koji se uči u većini škola, kojeg moderna znanost smatra najtočnijom teorijom u ovom trenutku. u nekim državama djecu u školi uče kreacionizmu i čak to podupiru (khm) znanstvenim radovima. ja bih radije spalila diplomu i skočila za njom nego priznala da je to znanost.

gledaj, podrazumijeva se da je ljudskom biću nemoguće postići potpunu objektivnost i neutralnost, pa čak i u znanosti. ali ovaj program o kojem govorimo (ili nagađamo na temelju onoga što znamo   :Wink:  ) izrazito naginje jednom svjetonazoru koji nije i ne može biti standard koji se primjenjuje na svako školsko dijete.

----------


## Zdenka2

OK, ali drugi program isto tako pripada jednom vrlo uočljivom, to jest liberalnom svjetonazoru.

----------


## ms. ivy

nisam ni rekla da je taj program idealan. vjerojatno bi najbolji program bio negdje u sredini, s naglašenijom moralnom komponentom ali bez nametanja stavova.

ali tko još pita za dobrobit naše djece   :Sad:  , glavno da postoje struje, lobiji i nadmetanje za prevlast i zaradu (odmah se sjetim školskih udžbenika).

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo, već je išla vijest da cijela stvar ide iz početka.  :/

----------


## klia

MM i ja smo se složili da bismo prihvatili jedinstveni program koji bi sastavili i izvodili isključivo liječnici, uz suradnju metodičara. Usput, čitam jedan znanstveni zbornik o kontracepciji, nadam se da ću vam uskoro uspjeti napisati par citata iz pojedinih radova.

----------


## seni

ne bih komentirala programe u onom smislu sto i zdenka kaze, posto ih nisam procitala.
stavovi pravobraniteljice su mi jasni i logicni. i veseli me da ih je izrekla.

ono sto mi nije ni jasno ni logicno jest:
upletanje svjetonazora u cijelu pricu.

cim mislim reci da bi se taj predmet s nesretnim imenom spolni   o d g o j,  trebao vise baviti informacijama, cinjenicama, mjestima gdje mozes dobiti informacije, pomoc i slicno, a odgoj, svjetonazor i moralne komponente prepustiti roditeljskom domu.
nesto kao predmet etike: ucis o razlicitim religijama, filozofijama i slicno...
ja uopce ne zelim da spolni  o d g o j   moga djeteta  ( u smislu svjetonazora) dajem u ruke ljudima  koji ce se prepucavati oko ideologija. 

tesko je napraviti program s kojim bi razliciti svjetonazori bili zadovoljeni.

osobno, bih uvijek isla na sire okvire, jer oni ravnopravno tretiraju mnoge skupine i svjetonazore, nego na uze okvire, koji drugacija misljenja i svjetonazore ne tretiraju ravnopravno. 

ps. ovi citati o braku (uzimam da su tocni) iz lolinog posta su zaista zacudni. to se ne radi o moralu. tu se radi o kontroli i uzurpiranju prava na moral. koji se vremenom mijenja. jer se i zivot mijenja. (citam jednu zanimljivu knjigu, koja moral objasnjava evolucijski)

----------


## ms. ivy

seni   :Kiss:

----------


## Bubica

> cim mislim reci da bi se taj predmet s nesretnim imenom spolni o d g o j, trebao vise baviti informacijama, cinjenicama, mjestima gdje mozes dobiti informacije, pomoc i slicno, a odgoj, svjetonazor i moralne komponente prepustiti roditeljskom domu.


S ovim se ja u teoriji slažem ali koliko to stvarno drži vodu u praksi. Koliko roditelja izvan rodina foruma stvarno sa svojom djecom razgovara o spolnosti. Jucer je bila neka politička emisija na kojoj su svi prisutni saborski zastupnici, novinar i sl. zaključili da oni sa svojim tinejdžerima ne razgovaraju o spolnosti, da oni to već sve dobro znaju sa interenta i knjiga :shock: Dakle, društvo tu može, možda i mora preuzeti ozbiljniju ulogu...

A istraživanja su pokazala sa spolni edukacije koje se svoje samo na prenošenje informacija nemaju puno učinka, da su puno učinkovitiji skandinavski modeli koji osim prenošenja informacija djeci nude i razvoj vještina kvalitetnog komuniciranja, "kako reći ne", jačanja samopouzdanja i sl. Na žalost, u prošlom krugu jedan je takav program (čiji je suautor bio i Stulhofer) proglasen za naše podneblje preliberalan :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

> A istraživanja su pokazala sa spolni edukacije koje se svoje samo na prenošenje informacija nemaju puno učinka, da su puno učinkovitiji skandinavski modeli koji osim prenošenja informacija djeci nude i razvoj vještina kvalitetnog komuniciranja, "kako reći ne", jačanja samopouzdanja i sl. Na žalost, u prošlom krugu jedan je takav program (čiji je suautor bio i Stulhofer) proglasen za naše podneblje preliberalan :shock:


ovoga nam općenito fali.   :Sad:  

djecu filamo podacima a ne učimo ih komunikaciji, spoznavanju sebe i drugih, samostalnom razmišljanju...

----------


## Bambi

> tesko je napraviti program s kojim bi razliciti svjetonazori bili zadovoljeni. 
> 
> osobno, bih uvijek isla na sire okvire, jer oni ravnopravno tretiraju mnoge skupine i svjetonazore, nego na uze okvire, koji drugacija misljenja i svjetonazore ne tretiraju ravnopravno.


Slušala sam o tome na radiju i predstavnike Grozda kažu da nitko ne gura nikakav svjetonazor nego se radi o univerzalnoj komponenti, a ne o etičkoj vrlini ili još manje religijskoj. Ta univerzalna kategorija koja vrijedi za sve ljude, nacije i stara je kao i sve civilizacije, a zove se LJUBAV. Nitko normalan ne bi htio dati svom djetetu prezervativ i evo radi što hoćeš, tehniku znaš... bla, bla,... svaki normalan roditelj bi htio da dijete prvo čuje nešto i  o ljubavi .. bla, bla,...
Ne da mi se objašnjavat samo sam čula da taj program podržava 90% roditelja, a oni koji su protiv su homoseksualne udruge...

----------


## Zdenka2

Škole su odgojno-obrazovne ustanove. U svakom predmetu, a osobito u onima koji imaju toliko snažne socijalne i osobne implikacije, kao što to ima seksualni odgoj od škole očekujem da ispuni obje svoje zadaće. Informiranje je nešto što smatram apsolutno nedostatnim, jer radi se o malim/mladim osobama koje tek stasaju i koje treba obrazovati i odgojiti. Odgoj kod kuće je jedna tračnica, a u školi i izvan kuće druga. Ja bih htjela da one idu paralelno, a ne da se škola bavi "informacijama, a da se odgoj, svjetonazor i moral prepusti roditeljskom domu". U svome školovanju imala sam sreću da sam išla u školu koja me je odgajala i to bih htjela i svom sinu.

----------


## seni

> A istraživanja su pokazala sa spolni edukacije koje se svoje samo na prenošenje informacija nemaju puno učinka, da su puno učinkovitiji skandinavski modeli koji osim prenošenja informacija djeci nude i razvoj vještina kvalitetnog komuniciranja, "kako reći ne", jačanja samopouzdanja i sl. Na žalost, u prošlom krugu jedan je takav program (čiji je suautor bio i Stulhofer) proglasen za naše podneblje preliberalan :shock:


nacelno se slazem s tobom bubice.
ali kao sto nam praksa u hrvatskoj pokazuje, mi smo miljama daleko od skandinavskog modela.
iz pisma pravobraniteljice ti je jasno sto mislim.

+ sto mi se cini da se tu puno ne radi o dobrobiti djece, nego o natezanju razlicitih struja i pozicija moci.

----------


## seni

> Škole su odgojno-obrazovne ustanove. U svakom predmetu, a osobito u onima koji imaju toliko snažne socijalne i osobne implikacije, kao što to ima seksualni odgoj od škole očekujem da ispuni obje svoje zadaće. Informiranje je nešto što smatram apsolutno nedostatnim, jer radi se o malim/mladim osobama koje tek stasaju i koje treba obrazovati i odgojiti. Odgoj kod kuće je jedna tračnica, a u školi i izvan kuće druga. Ja bih htjela da one idu paralelno, a ne da se škola bavi "informacijama, a da se odgoj, svjetonazor i moral prepusti roditeljskom domu". U svome školovanju imala sam sreću da sam išla u školu koja me je odgajala i to bih htjela i svom sinu.


opet se nacelno slazem.

medutim sama cinjenica da je kao prijedlog programa u o p c e  moglo izaci nesto sto je u mnogim tockama u suprotnosti i sa zakonima (bracna i nebracna zajednica) (opet se pozivam na pismo prvobraniteljiceje, program grozda nisam citala),  za mene je alarmantna i vrlo, vrlo uznemirujuca.
o tockama mastrubacija, uzdrzljivost, vjernost.........i ostalo, mogu samo vrtiti glavom.
za mene je to indoktrinacija. koja se pokusava prikazati kao odgoj.

----------


## seni

> Slušala sam o tome na radiju i predstavnike Grozda kažu da nitko ne gura nikakav svjetonazor nego se radi o univerzalnoj komponenti, a ne o etičkoj vrlini ili još manje religijskoj. Ta univerzalna kategorija koja vrijedi za sve ljude, nacije i stara je kao i sve civilizacije, a zove se LJUBAV. Nitko normalan ne bi htio dati svom djetetu prezervativ i evo radi što hoćeš, tehniku znaš... bla, bla,... svaki normalan roditelj bi htio da dijete prvo čuje nešto i  o ljubavi .. bla, bla,...


moje dijete svaki dan, od dana kad je zaceta od mene i mm-a i nase sire obitelji, prijatelja cuje i vidi mnogo o ljubavi.

a ja ne zelim da nju bilo tko uvjerava da ja jedna vrsta ljubavi dobra, a druga nije, kao i to da "neki nisu sposobni za pravu ljubav".

----------


## seni

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Škole su odgojno-obrazovne ustanove. U svakom predmetu, a osobito u onima koji imaju toliko snažne socijalne i osobne implikacije, kao što to ima seksualni odgoj od škole očekujem da ispuni obje svoje zadaće. Informiranje je nešto što smatram apsolutno nedostatnim, jer radi se o malim/mladim osobama koje tek stasaju i koje treba obrazovati i odgojiti. Odgoj kod kuće je jedna tračnica, a u školi i izvan kuće druga. Ja bih htjela da one idu paralelno, a ne da se škola bavi "informacijama, a da se odgoj, svjetonazor i moral prepusti roditeljskom domu". U svome školovanju imala sam sreću da sam išla u školu koja me je odgajala i to bih htjela i svom sinu.
> 
> 
> opet se nacelno slazem.
> 
> medutim sama cinjenica da je kao prijedlog programa u o p c e  moglo izaci nesto sto je u mnogim tockama u suprotnosti i sa zakonima (bracna i nebracna zajednica) (opet se pozivam na pismo prvobraniteljiceje, program grozda nisam citala),  za mene je alarmantna i vrlo, vrlo uznemirujuca.
> ...


pa mi je u tom smislu drazi nivo nepristranih informacija, nego nivo pristranih socijalnih, odgojinih kategorija.

----------


## Zdenka2

To jest odgoj, samo u vrijednostima različitim od tvojih, a koje po svim anketama želi 90% roditelja. Ostaje pitanje kako pomiriti očekivanja od seksualnog odgoja koja su očito toliko različita. 

A što se tiče ovih pitanja oko masturbacije itd. ne znam, nisam vidjela program, ali dopuštam da u njemu ima neprihvatljivih teza oko toga, ali mislim da su to samo štikleci izvađeni iz cjeline za potrebe medijske senzacije. To su stvari koje je lako ispraviti, barem ja tako mislim.

----------


## Bubica

lako, ali ne žele...

O kojim anketama govori, imaš li kakav link?

Seni, ja u ovome: "djeci nude i razvoj vještina kvalitetnog komuniciranja, "kako reći ne", jačanja samopouzdanja i sl." ne kužim što je to tako jako skandinavski da se ne bi moglo primijeniti kod nas, osim što košta (oni vjerojatno imaju para a mi ne).

----------


## seni

> To jest odgoj, samo u vrijednostima različitim od tvojih, a koje po svim anketama želi 90% roditelja. Ostaje pitanje kako pomiriti očekivanja od seksualnog odgoja koja su očito toliko različita.


sto se tice anketa, malo sam sumnjicava. (znas sto mislim o statistikama i anketama kojima mozes dokazati i opovrgnuti sve). rado bih znala kakve ankete, tko ih provodi, pod kojim uvjetima....
koliko one uopce jesu realni pokazatelj stanja stvari?

+ ne bih tjerala mak na konac, ali koliko roditelja tuce svoju djecu. ako anketa pokazuje 80%, da li fizicko kaznjavanje trebamo uvesti u vrtice i skole?

ali bez obzira na razlike, ja postujem razlicite konzepte odgoja, svjetonazora i zato jest moje krucijalno pitanje, kako izbjeci diskriminaciju
u tom smislu?
meni se cini da put vodi prema nepristranim modalitetima, koji ukljucuju a ne iskljucuju.
sa znanoscu kao podlogom, bez obzira na to sto se slazem s tvojom tvrdnjom da i znanost moze biti podlozna svjetonazoru.
ali funkcioniranje drustva je jedino moguce, ako su na djelu neki opceniti konsenzusi. (ono sto je ivy napr. pisala o darwinu)

----------


## Zdenka2

> [+ ne bih tjerala mak na konac, ali koliko roditelja tuce svoju djecu. ako anketa pokazuje 80%, da li fizicko kaznjavanje trebamo uvesti u vrtice i skole?


Ovo stvarno nije prikladna usporedba.

Da, ja sam isto za konsenzus, ali pravi konsenzus koji doista obuhvaća i moje stavove.

Off topic, što se tiče Darwina, ta teorija još uvijek stoji pod velikim, najvećim upitnikom, jer "missing link" još uvijek nedostaje.

----------


## Zdenka2

I nikako mi se ne sviđa ideja da demokracija vrijedi samo za liberalne, a ne i za konzervativne stavove, pri čemu te pojmove koristim samo operativno, jer u mojim pogledima jednako ima i želje za očuvanjem i želje za slobodom. U ovoj diskusiji je već nekoliko puta implicirano da je ta većina roditelja "zatucana" i ne zna što hoće i što čini, pa joj manjina to mora objasniti, da ne kažem nametnuti. To me podsjeća na neke naše vječne gubitnike na izborima koji u žalu za vlašću glasačku većinu koja ih nije izabrala redovito nazivaju zatucanima.

----------


## seni

> I nikako mi se ne sviđa ideja da demokracija vrijedi samo za liberalne, a ne i za konzervativne stavove, pri čemu te pojmove koristim samo operativno, jer u mojim pogledima jednako ima i želje za očuvanjem i želje za slobodom. U ovoj diskusiji je već nekoliko puta implicirano da je ta većina roditelja "zatucana" i ne zna što hoće i što čini, pa joj manjina to mora objasniti, da ne kažem nametnuti. To me podsjeća na neke naše vječne gubitnike na izborima koji u žalu za vlašću glasačku većinu koja ih nije izabrala redovito nazivaju zatucanima.


ne znam da li to ide mene? 
dakle, mislim da nije tajna da su moji stavovi ono sto bi se recimo nazvalo liberalnim (mada je sebe ne volim spremati ni u kakve ladce), medutim tesko da bih ikoga zvala zatucanim. napr. tvoji i moji stavovi se u nekim temama prilicno razlikuju, a u nekima su jako slicni.vrlo rado citam tvoje postove o odgoju i opcenito cijenim to sto pises i kad se slazem i ne slazem s tim sto pises.   :Smile:  
konkretno u ovoj diskusiji, ono sto ja nazivam sirim okvirima ne znaci da iskljucivanje konzervativnih ili bilo kakvih drugih stavova.

ono sto za mene znaci ukljucivanje, a ne iskljucivanje jest:
npr. homoseksualnost:
varijanta 1.
mozes reci da postoje ljudi razlicitog seksualnog opredjeljenja. 
neki ljudi smatraju da je homoseksualnost bolest, ili nije prirodna, ili sto vec. drugi pak smatraju da je homoseksualnost jedno od mogucih spolnih opredjeljenja......itd,itd.
z a k o n i   europskog kulturnog kruga ih u pravima i duznostima izjednacavaju (ne diskriminiraju) osobe heteroseksualnog i homoseksualnog spolnog opredjeljenja. u proslosti i djelomicno u sadasnjosti su postojale ili postoje diskriminacije. (dajes uvid i u drustveni konzenzus koji je izrazen preko zakona ili drugih mehanizama kojima se sluzi demokratski sustav)
dakle pokusavas prikazati i objasniti razlicite pristupe odredenoj temi, bez pristranosti. 

varijanta 2.
homo prikazujes kao bolest, hetero kao pozeljno i prirodno.

varijanta 3.
hetero i homo kao jednako pozeljno, prirodno, a sve one koji misle drugacije proglasavas "glupima".

ja osobno biram varijantu pod 1.

----------


## Metvica

> Ne da mi se objašnjavat samo sam čula da taj program podržava 90% roditelja, a oni koji su protiv su homoseksualne udruge...


E, pa hvala onima koji su mi otvorili oči!  :D Saznala sam nešto novo o sebi…  :Laughing:  




> Da, ja sam isto za konsenzus, ali pravi konsenzus koji doista obuhvaća i moje stavove.


I ja bi takav.  :Wink:  
Ali se bojim da  istovremeno obuhvati dijametralno suprotne stavove nije moguće.




> ja osobno biram varijantu pod 1.


Meni varijanta 1 nije ok dok sadrži rečenicu “Neki ljudi smatraju”
Zašto je važno što neki smatraju kad znanost zadnjih 30 i više godina smatra drugačije? (vidi Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija www.who.org, Američko psihološko udruženje www.apa.org, Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality itd.)

Onda možemo u zemljopisu učiti djecu da neki smatraju da je Zemlja ravna ploča. (nemam linkove koji dokazuju suprotno, sorry)

----------


## Zdenka2

[quote="Metvica"]



> "]Da, ja sam isto za konsenzus, ali pravi konsenzus koji doista obuhvaća i moje stavove.


I ja bi takav.  :Wink:  
Ali se bojim da  istovremeno obuhvati dijametralno suprotne stavove nije moguće.

quote]

Ja se isto tako bojim. U tom slučaju bi trebala prevladati kombinacija između mišljenje relevantnih struka (a to nikako nije samo medicina) i demokratičnosti. Demokracija nije uvijek idealno rješenje, ali čovječanstvo do danas nije smislilo bolje i poštenije.

----------


## Bambi

> sto mi se cini da se tu puno ne radi o dobrobiti djece, nego o natezanju razlicitih struja i pozicija moci.


program udruge Grozd itekako uzima u obzir dobrobit djece  "Sva istraživanja pokazala su da su mladima najznačajniji izvor informacija o spolnosti mediji, a tu je, nažalost, situacija najlošija, jer vlasnike medija uglavnom zanima profit..."



> program grozda nisam citala),


Dakle, javi se kad pročitaš
 "...najzanimljivija specifičnost da naš program kritiziraju na temelju netočnih novinskih napisa."



> medutim sama cinjenica da je kao prijedlog programa u o p c e moglo izaci nesto sto je u mnogim tockama u suprotnosti i sa zakonima (bracna i nebracna zajednica)


"Ako želimo pozitivno govoriti o braku, to nam se mora dozvoliti, bez obzira što će bivša pravobraniteljica za djecu reći da na taj način diskriminiramo izvanbračne zajednice. Pozitivno isticati neke vrijednosti nije neustavno, ne branimo drugima da propagiraju svoje vrijednosti, ali to se onda ne može niti nama zabraniti, osobito ako to podržava većina građana. Danas 89,6 posto ljudi u Hrvatskoj ne smatra brak zastarjelom institucijom. Velika većina djece će kad odraste sklopit brak, a vjerujemo da priprema počinje već u njihovoj dobi. Istraživanja pokazuju da njihova sreća u budućem braku ovisi i o njihovom sadašnjem spolnom ponašanju.Većina mladih će
jednog dana zasnovati svoj brak i obitelj, a brojna znanstvena istraživanja (objavljena u
uglednim znanstvenim časopisima kao što su Journal of Youth Ministry, Journal of Marriage
and the Family ili Journal of Family Issues) pokazuju, primjerice, da veze u brakovima
pokazuju veću kvalitetu od veza u izvanbračnim zajednicama."



> za mene je alarmantna i vrlo, vrlo uznemirujuca.


 što se uznemiruje srce tvoje s nečim što ne poznaje?



> o tockama mastrubacija, uzdrzljivost, vjernost.........i ostalo, mogu samo vrtiti glavom.


 tko zna na čemu počiva tvoj brak?

"... ni jedan roditelj ne bi htio da njegovo dijete svaki tjedan mijenja seksualnog partnera, bez obzira na sigurnost određenog kontracepcijskog sredstva." "... Mi mladima dajemo sve informacije i potičemo ih na razmišljanje, a njima ostavljamo potpunu slobodu da donesu svoje odluke. Ovim putem želim demantirati napade na naš program u dnevnom tisku jer teme kontracepcije, homoseksualnosti i masturbacije nisu u programu obrađene na onakav način, kao što je to u novinama prezentirano. "





> za mene je to indoktrinacija. koja se pokusava prikazati kao odgoj.



A što je po tebi odgoj ? Zar nije odgajati: poticati na razmišljanje, oblikovanje...a ne puko iznošenje činjenica? "... svaki roditelj želi svom djetetu prenijeti da postoje vrijednosti, da postoje osjećaji, da svaki spolni odnos nešto govori."





> a ja ne zelim da nju bilo tko uvjerava da ja jedna vrsta ljubavi dobra, a druga nije,



Nisam znala da postoje različite vrste ljubavi?!!! i koja je to koja je dobra , a koja loša? tko vrši tu podjelu?
"...Primjerice, imamo zadatak za učenike kojem je cilj razvijanje stava o prihvaćanju svih osoba bez obzira na njihovo seksualno opredjeljenje. Međutim, tolerancija prema svim ljudima ne smije značiti nepostojanje mogućnosti da se razmišlja o pozitivnim i negativnim stranama određenog ponašanja." 




> neki nisu sposobni za pravu ljubav".


čuj očigledno je da je ženski spolni organ prirodno predodređen za sjedinjenje s muškim sp. org., a ne rektum, 
iz gornjih premisa se izvodi konkluzija da neki nisu sposobni za pravu ljubav





> sto se tice anketa, malo sam sumnjicava. (znas sto mislim o statistikama i anketama kojima mozes dokazati i opovrgnuti sve). rado bih znala kakve ankete, tko ih provodi, pod kojim uvjetima.... 
> koliko one uopce jesu realni pokazatelj stanja stvari?


"... udruga GROZD bez ikakve medijske kampanje, dakle, samo metodom "od uha do uha", dobila potpisanu potporu od 20.000 roditelja/građana." 





> ako anketa pokazuje 80%, da li fizicko kaznjavanje trebamo uvesti u vrtice i skole?


Pretpostavke nisu valjane jer ne spadaju u istu vrstu, stoga, se ne može vršit usporedba.




> mozes reci da postoje ljudi razlicitog seksualnog opredjeljenja. 
> neki ljudi smatraju da je homoseksualnost bolest, ili nije prirodna, ili sto vec. drugi pak smatraju da je homoseksualnost jedno od mogucih spolnih opredjeljenja......itd,itd.


"Program nije homofobičan, nego potiče toleranciju. Primjerice, imamo zadatak za učenike kojem je cilj razvijanje stava o prihvaćanju svih osoba bez obzira na njihovo seksualno opredjeljenje. Međutim, tolerancija prema svim ljudima ne smije značiti nepostojanje mogućnosti da se razmišlja o pozitivnim i negativnim stranama određenog ponašanja." "...je riječ o općeljudskim vrijednostima dobrim za svakog čovjeka bez obzira na vjersko ili političko opredjeljenje. Svakog koji promiče te vrijednosti homoseksualne udruge nazivaju homofobnim, no ja bih prije rekao da su homoseksualne i feminističke udruge obiteljofobne. Smeta me što se vrijednosti o kojima govorim nazivaju konzervativnima. "





> Meni varijanta 1 nije ok dok sadrži rečenicu “Neki ljudi smatraju” 
> Zašto je važno što neki smatraju kad znanost zadnjih 30 i više godina smatra drugačije? (vidi Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija www.who.org, Američko psihološko udruženje www.apa.org, Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexuality itd.)


Znanost nije relevantna jer nije stalna, ono što je znanost dokazala prije 30,50, godina više ne vrijedi  isto tako tko kaže da znanost za 10-20 god. neće dokazat drugačije. Dok temeljne vrijednosti vrijede uvijek i u svako vrijeme zato jer su univerzalne, stoga, je veza  muškarca i žene univerzalana i ne može biti izjednačena s homoseksualnim  vezama, svedena na istu razinu. 




> Onda možemo u zemljopisu učiti djecu da neki smatraju da je Zemlja ravna ploča.


Opet: Pretpostavke nisu valjane jer ne spadaju u istu vrstu, stoga, se ne može vršit usporedba.





> E, pa hvala onima koji su mi otvorili oči!  Saznala sam nešto novo o sebi…


Molim, i drugi put!

"Program zdravstvenog odgoja i obrazovanja koji
je rađen upravo s ciljem da bude onakav kakvog bi željela većina roditelja odnosno s
ciljem da im pomogne u odgoju i obrazovanju djece."

Iz sadržaja Programa zdravstvenog odgoja i obrazovanja udruge:
"U našem programu postignut je spoj znanstvene utemeljenosti i odgojne
dimenzije. Program je utemeljen na nekim općeljudskim vrijednostima kao što su, primjerice,
ljubav, samokontrola ili vjernost. Vjerujemo da su to vrijednosti za koje i većina roditelja
pokušava odgajati svoju djecu. To su i vrijednosti koje predstavljaju okosnicu personalističke
filozofije i na kojima leži cjelokupna fenomenologija ljubavi. O tim su vrijednostima pisali
brojni filozofi i etičari, kao što je primjerice *Max Scheler*, jedan od vodećih filozofa 20.
stoljeća, Emanuel Levinas i brojni drugi."

----------


## seni

> o tockama mastrubacija, uzdrzljivost, vjernost.........i ostalo, mogu samo vrtiti glavom. 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  tko zna na čemu počiva tvoj brak?


moj brak nije tema ovog topika, pa je u tom smislu tvoj komentar bezobrazan, neodgojen i nekulturan.

----------


## maria71

bambi,

ružno si se ponijela prema seni,vrijeđaš ju kao cjelokupnu osobu,a ne kritiziraš njene stavove....

ja NE ŽELIM da moj Marko od nekog drugog sluša o sex. odgoju ,ja sam valjda dovoljno educirana,ako treba ići ću i na tečaj,da mu prenesem informacije......

----------


## Bambi

> moj brak nije tema ovog topika, pa je u tom smislu tvoj komentar bezobrazan, neodgojen i nekulturan


Oprosti, nije mi namjera bila  uvrijediti, to je problem takve konverzacije gdje se i krivo mogu shvatiti neke stvari. 
Neću se opravdavati...još jednom oprosti...
Ja sam očito krivo shvatila jer dotične radnje gledam u okviru spolnosti, a spolnost vežem uz brak, dakle subjektivno zaključujem.
Znam da tvoj brak počiva na ljubavi, poštovanju...
Oprosti...

----------


## klia

Mislim da razrednik bio on ovakvog ili onakvog svjetonazora ne može djeci odgovarati npr. na pitanja o mjesečnici, kontracepciji, spolnim bolestima i posljedicama spolnog ponašanja kao što to može liječnik, svojim autoritetom. Osim toga, djeci pojava nekoga iz određene struke povećava pozornost i zanimanje za temu sata (što je u metodici odavno prepoznato).

Pitam se, tko će našoj djeci reći ovo (ako već toliko želimo prenositi točne informacije):

"Kada se koristi pravilno i uporno, m. prezervativ pruža dobru zaštitu od mnogih spolno prenosivih bolesti, osobito protiv bakterijskih mikrooganizama (u tablici sa strane vidimo: Virusna spolna infekcija - djelomična zaštita). (...) Dijafragma (...) pruža djelomičnu zaštitu protiv bakterijskih uzročnika upale, dok je njezin učinak protiv HIV uzročnika upale kao i ostalih virusnih upala još nedovoljno istražen. Sami spermicidi ili u kombinaciji s mehaničko/kemijskim metodama k. mogu pružiti umjerenu zaštitu protiv bakt. spolno pren. bolesti, ali ne i protiv upale HIV-om. Hormonska kontracepcija može olakšati nastanak upale vrata maternice, no njihov utjecaj na upale gornjega genitalnog trakta (UBZ) i HIV upale ostaje nejasan. Intrauterini uložak povezan je s akutnom upalnom bolesti zdjelice, osobito neposredno nakon umetanja." (Gordan Crvenković, Spolno prenosive bolesti i reprodukcijsko zdravlje, u: Kontracepcija i reprodukcijsko zdravlje (zbornik, V. Šimunić i suradn. ), str. 42.

----------


## klia

"Dob pri  prvom spolnom odnosu je važna jer rani početak spolnih odnosa predviđa veći ukupni broj spolnih partnera, što povećava rizik za spolno prenosive bolesti (...) te posljedice- neplodnost i rak vrata maternice.
Epidemiološka istraživanja pokazuju da je rizik od raka vrata maternice deset puta veći kad spolna aktivnost žene počne u dobi od 15 godina i manje. (...) Višestruki broj spolnih partnera glavni je faktor rizika za spolno prenosive bolesti i njihove trajne posljedice. (...) Žene sa šest i više spolnih partnera imaju deset puta veći rizik za pojavu raka vrata maternice." (Vlasta Hiršl-Hećej, Reproduktivno zdravlje u adolescenata, isti zbornik, str. 31.)

----------


## vertex

> •  MASTURBACIJA 
> 
> "Razvijati sposobnost kontroliranja vlastitog spolnog uzbuđenja i *sposobnost nadvladavanja eventualne navike samozadovoljavanja*." (str. 73, program za Osnovne škole; str. 33, Program za trogodišnje srednje škole; str. 33., Program za srednje škole) 
> 
> "Razvijati svijest o tome da masturbacija predstavlja okretanje prema unutra, prema sebi, onog dijela spolnosti i osobnosti koji je očito namijenjen da bude u odnosu s drugom osobom." (str. 73, program za Osnovne škole; str 33., Program za trogodišnje srednje škole; str. 33., Program za srednje škole).


Meni je ovo boldano i rečenica ispod toga dovoljno da ne želim taj program za svoje dijete. Ovo mi je prestrašno. Ne želim da itko ikad i natruhne mom djetetu u školi da  masturbacija ima ikakve negativne elemente u sebi. Što uopće znači ovo "logičko" objašnjenje da je to okretanje prema sebi nečega što služi da bude u odnosu s drugim? Moj zaključak je onda da se trebamo okaniti i poljubaca. Usta su nešto što očito služi za hranjenje i govor. Za dodirivanje služe prsti. Odoh izvijestiti muža da i felacio više nije opcija - moja usta po prirodi ne služe tome. I ne karikiram ništa više nego što mi je gornje obrazloženje karikaturalno.
Možda da predložimo djeci da masturbiraju pred partnerom? Tako neće biti okrenuti samo sebi...
Nisam čitala cijeli program, ali ako je ovo u njemu, a po gornjem citatu jest, čisto sumnjam da takav tim može napraviti korekcije koje će njihov program učiniti meni prihvatljivim. A mozda me i iznenade, tko zna?

----------

